# Moving TBT to more powerful forum software?



## Jeremy

Hey all, can you believe that The Bell Tree is almost five years old?  Anyway, let me get right to the point.  We have been seriously considering moving TBT to vBulletin (or possibly IPB, but vB is more likely).  There are several reasons why we are interested in doing this.  First, we will be able to control our advertisements.  As it is now ZetaBoards makes the money from TBT's ads.  There are also some features we would like to have.  For example, the current Bell system is limited.  The professional forum softwares have much more advanced systems.  Overall we would have many more features.  However, a few may be missing (I don't think vB has Gmail-style PMs like ZB has).  As far as I know, there are very few features we would lose and a lot we would gain.

The biggest thing we would lose in general is post count.  That's 1 million posts and 5 years.  The posts cannot be moved over.  If we switch, though, TBT as it is now will still be open to read.  So history won't be lost exactly.  It is also unlikely that we would transfer Bells over.  The new Bell system would be very in depth and we might want to start from scratch.  I'm not sure how we would compensate those who have gained Bells here though.  If we switch everything will take some time to get used to, but that won't matter after the first week.

So what do you think about this?

Note:  vBulletin4.0 is currently in Beta and you can see it here: http://www.vbulletin.com/forum/forum.php


----------



## Wish

Awesome! And I dunno. Is the theme still gonna be AC?


----------



## [Nook]

I don't know about this....I'm kinda used to Zetaboards now.....Wait a minute, can you move the members?


----------



## Jeremy

sakura said:
			
		

> Awesome! And I dunno. Is the theme still gonna be AC?


By theme I assume you mean the look / skin of the forum.  I plan on making a new theme either way.  It will be AC-themed, but not as much "AC-in-your" face as the ones we use now.  But yah... if we use vB, I will obviously have to make a new theme.  However, if we stay I still plan on making a new one.  I'm sure we will have multiple themes though.


----------



## Conor

Tis a good idea, I'm a member of another forum that uses vBulletin and its great software.


----------



## Jeremy

nook said:
			
		

> I don't know about this....I'm kinda used to Zetaboards now.....Wait a minute, can you move the members?


No, everyone would have to register again.  But I will make sure someone else doesn't steal your name (within a certain amount of time of it opening).  And you may be used to ZB now, but wouldn't you get used to any type of forum after you've used it for a little bit?


----------



## GetSumSunBK

woah, that's like starting from scratch...cool


----------



## [Nook]

stormcommander said:
			
		

> nook said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know about this....I'm kinda used to Zetaboards now.....Wait a minute, can you move the members?
> 
> 
> 
> No, everyone would have to register again.  But I will make sure someone else doesn't steal your name (within a certain amount of time of it opening).  And you may be used to ZB now, but wouldn't you get used to any type of forum after you've used it for a little bit?
Click to expand...

Please don't give anyone ideas.


----------



## Jeremy

nook said:
			
		

> stormcommander said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nook said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know about this....I'm kinda used to Zetaboards now.....Wait a minute, can you move the members?
> 
> 
> 
> No, everyone would have to register again.  But I will make sure someone else doesn't steal your name (within a certain amount of time of it opening).  And you may be used to ZB now, but wouldn't you get used to any type of forum after you've used it for a little bit?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Please don't give anyone ideas.
Click to expand...

I don't think people will want to do that.  It would be annoying to have your account deleted because you thought it would be funny and steal someone's name.  It's not like I can't tell who is who... I would just be PMed here.


----------



## [Nook]

stormcommander said:
			
		

> nook said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> stormcommander said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nook said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know about this....I'm kinda used to Zetaboards now.....Wait a minute, can you move the members?
> 
> 
> 
> No, everyone would have to register again.  But I will make sure someone else doesn't steal your name (within a certain amount of time of it opening).  And you may be used to ZB now, but wouldn't you get used to any type of forum after you've used it for a little bit?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Please don't give anyone ideas.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't think people will want to do that.  It would be annoying to have your account deleted because you thought it would be funny and steal someone's name.  It's not like I can't tell who is who... I would just be PMed here.
Click to expand...

They might try to prevent me from using this username there. It's only one I can think of....anyone have ideas?


----------



## tazaza

Im not sure about it but it is a good idea.


----------



## Jeremy

Poll added


----------



## Conor

nook said:
			
		

> stormcommander said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nook said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> stormcommander said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nook said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know about this....I'm kinda used to Zetaboards now.....Wait a minute, can you move the members?
> 
> 
> 
> No, everyone would have to register again.  But I will make sure someone else doesn't steal your name (within a certain amount of time of it opening).  And you may be used to ZB now, but wouldn't you get used to any type of forum after you've used it for a little bit?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Please don't give anyone ideas.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't think people will want to do that.  It would be annoying to have your account deleted because you thought it would be funny and steal someone's name.  It's not like I can't tell who is who... I would just be PMed here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They might try to prevent me from using this username there. It's only one I can think of....anyone have ideas?
Click to expand...

nook, don't worry about someone taking your name, the chances are nobody would want to anyway.


----------



## JasonBurrows

I _*don't care*_ about what people say, but what about my MMC Topic and TBT Bells stormcommander????


----------



## [Nook]

Conor said:
			
		

> nook said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> stormcommander said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nook said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> stormcommander said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> Please don't give anyone ideas.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't think people will want to do that.  It would be annoying to have your account deleted because you thought it would be funny and steal someone's name.  It's not like I can't tell who is who... I would just be PMed here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They might try to prevent me from using this username there. It's only one I can think of....anyone have ideas?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> nook, don't worry about someone taking your name, the chances are nobody would want to anyway.
Click to expand...

I mean, you can't have two members of the same username, right? Well, a person that dislikes me might create their own account then another account named "nook" so I can't have a username called "nook".


----------



## Jeremy

JasonBurrows said:
			
		

> I _*don't care*_ about what people say, but what about my MMC Topic and TBT Bells stormcommander????


You'd have to recreate the topic.  I'm still thinking about how people with a lot of bells can be compensated.  Maybe we will let you buy stuff with them.  But we are thinking people should start at 0 Bells again if we move.  There will be more opportunities to make Bells this time though.


----------



## Tyler

This is a huge change and it's obviously has it's cons, but people need to look at the pros. The pros certainly outweigh the cons, and it's not like we're deleting this forum. It'll just be archived, so nothing will be lost.


----------



## Jeremy

nook said:
			
		

> Conor said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nook said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> stormcommander said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nook said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think people will want to do that.  It would be annoying to have your account deleted because you thought it would be funny and steal someone's name.  It's not like I can't tell who is who... I would just be PMed here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They might try to prevent me from using this username there. It's only one I can think of....anyone have ideas?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> nook, don't worry about someone taking your name, the chances are nobody would want to anyway.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I mean, you can't have two members of the same username, right? Well, a person that dislikes me might create their own account then another account named "nook" so I can't have a username called "nook".
Click to expand...

Then I would delete them so you can register it.  Unless you come in months later and are like "actually I want my old name."


----------



## Wish

stormcommander said:
			
		

> JasonBurrows said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I _*don't care*_ about what people say, but what about my MMC Topic and TBT Bells stormcommander????
> 
> 
> 
> You'd have to recreate the topic.  I'm still thinking about how people with a lot of bells can be compensated.  Maybe we will let you buy stuff with them.  But we are thinking people should start at 0 Bells again if we move.  There will be more opportunities to make Bells this time though.
Click to expand...

I don't really see the point in TBT bells. We just have them to collect them. Right?


----------



## JasonBurrows

I still want my TBT Bells at 150,000 as they are.

<big><big><big><big><big>It's taken a lot of effort to get them...</big></big></big></big></big>


----------



## Jeremy

sakura said:
			
		

> stormcommander said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JasonBurrows said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I _*don't care*_ about what people say, but what about my MMC Topic and TBT Bells stormcommander????
> 
> 
> 
> You'd have to recreate the topic.  I'm still thinking about how people with a lot of bells can be compensated.  Maybe we will let you buy stuff with them.  But we are thinking people should start at 0 Bells again if we move.  There will be more opportunities to make Bells this time though.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't really see the point in TBT bells. We just have them to collect them. Right?
Click to expand...

There isn't much use for them here at the moment.  You can only buy things other members are selling.  That will change drastically if we move.  It will change if we stay too, but the vB (and IPB) currency/store systems are much more advanced.  I am thinking about having a large RP-like thing at TBT.  You could buy a house, various items, etc... still thinking about the details.


----------



## easpa

NO! Oh God, I couldn't bear starting from scratch again!


----------



## Jeremy

JasonBurrows said:
			
		

> I still want my TBT Bells at 150,000 as they are.
> 
> It's taken a lot of effort to get them...


There is no reason for having a goal like that.  Wouldn't you rather be rich in a system that allows you to earn and use Bells more easily?


----------



## Jeremy

#1pokemon master said:
			
		

> NO! Oh God, I couldn't bear starting from scratch again!


Starting from scratch with what?  Post count or something else?


----------



## JasonBurrows

I put too much effort into MMC, please don't make lose it, I know I'm only one person, but don't.


----------



## Wish

JasonBurrows said:
			
		

> I still want my TBT Bells at 150,000 as they are.
> 
> <big><big><big><big><big>It's taken a lot of effort to get them...</big></big></big></big></big>


._. This is the internet. It's not like they are gonna last forever.


----------



## Jeremy

JasonBurrows said:
			
		

> I put too much effort into MMC, please don't make lose it, I know I'm only one person, but don't.


If you put effort into the structure of the thread, like BBCode, you'd be able to copy/paste it.


----------



## JasonBurrows

sakura said:
			
		

> JasonBurrows said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I still want my TBT Bells at 150,000 as they are.
> 
> <big><big><big><big><big>It's taken a lot of effort to get them...</big></big></big></big></big>
> 
> 
> 
> ._. This is the internet. It's not like they are gonna last forever.
Click to expand...

As I said.

I DON'T CARE what people say!


----------



## Jeremy

Well our decision isn't going to be based on people wanting to keep their bells so they look rich.  You shouldn't worry about what people think of you, Jason.


----------



## JasonBurrows

Can I stay with this site and you have both sites as Founder of TBT?


----------



## Conor

Jason, I know you put a lot of effort into MMC and you bells but forum software like vBulletin costs over


----------



## Megamannt125

I don't like this idea at all, and I hate Vbulletin.


----------



## Tyler

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> I don't like this idea at all, and I hate Vbulletin.


Why do you dislike vb?


----------



## easpa

stormcommander said:
			
		

> #1pokemon master said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NO! Oh God, I couldn't bear starting from scratch again!
> 
> 
> 
> Starting from scratch with what?  Post count or something else?
Click to expand...

Post count, bells, everything!


----------



## Megamannt125

OddCrazyMe said:
			
		

> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't like this idea at all, and I hate Vbulletin.
> 
> 
> 
> Why do you dislike vb?
Click to expand...

The way everything is set up.


----------



## JasonBurrows

I like TBT as it is now.


----------



## Jeremy

#1pokemon master said:
			
		

> stormcommander said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> #1pokemon master said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NO! Oh God, I couldn't bear starting from scratch again!
> 
> 
> 
> Starting from scratch with what?  Post count or something else?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Post count, bells, everything!
Click to expand...

You have less than 300 posts!  Look how many I have ._.


----------



## Jeremy

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> OddCrazyMe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't like this idea at all, and I hate Vbulletin.
> 
> 
> 
> Why do you dislike vb?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The way everything is set up.
Click to expand...

Well I wouldn't be interested in vB3, but vB4 looks nice.


----------



## SamXX

Great idea in my opinion. If you need any more ideas for forum software, XMB is great but a little dated now.


----------



## Wish

stormcommander said:
			
		

> #1pokemon master said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> stormcommander said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> #1pokemon master said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NO! Oh God, I couldn't bear starting from scratch again!
> 
> 
> 
> Starting from scratch with what?  Post count or something else?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Post count, bells, everything!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You have less than 300 posts!  Look how many I have ._.
Click to expand...

Lol. That just made me laugh.


----------



## easpa

stormcommander said:
			
		

> #1pokemon master said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> stormcommander said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> #1pokemon master said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NO! Oh God, I couldn't bear starting from scratch again!
> 
> 
> 
> Starting from scratch with what?  Post count or something else?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Post count, bells, everything!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You have less than 300 posts!  Look how many I have ._.
Click to expand...

I know I don't have many posts but I worked hard to get them.


----------



## Megamannt125

stormcommander said:
			
		

> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OddCrazyMe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't like this idea at all, and I hate Vbulletin.
> 
> 
> 
> Why do you dislike vb?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The way everything is set up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well I wouldn't be interested in vB3, but vB4 looks nice.
Click to expand...

I think it's alot more confusing to do anything on vBulletin as opposed to Zetaboards, and i'm sure alot of people are use to ZB right now, by doing this, your giving TBT a completely clean slate, and not just with post counts.


----------



## Tyler

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> stormcommander said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OddCrazyMe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't like this idea at all, and I hate Vbulletin.
> 
> 
> 
> Why do you dislike vb?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The way everything is set up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well I wouldn't be interested in vB3, but vB4 looks nice.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think it's alot more confusing to do anything on vBulletin as opposed to Zetaboards, and i'm sure alot of people are use to ZB right now, by doing this, your giving TBT a completely clean slate, and not just with post counts.
Click to expand...

A little change isn't necessarily bad.


----------



## Wish

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> stormcommander said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OddCrazyMe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't like this idea at all, and I hate Vbulletin.
> 
> 
> 
> Why do you dislike vb?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The way everything is set up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well I wouldn't be interested in vB3, but vB4 looks nice.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think it's alot more confusing to do anything on vBulletin as opposed to Zetaboards, and i'm sure alot of people are use to ZB right now, by doing this, your giving TBT a completely clean slate, and not just with post counts.
Click to expand...

This..... And haven't you put in so much effort in this site?


----------



## ! AlainLeGrand !

Yes its a good idea !


----------



## Jeremy

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> stormcommander said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OddCrazyMe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't like this idea at all, and I hate Vbulletin.
> 
> 
> 
> Why do you dislike vb?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The way everything is set up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well I wouldn't be interested in vB3, but vB4 looks nice.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think it's alot more confusing to do anything on vBulletin as opposed to Zetaboards, and i'm sure alot of people are use to ZB right now, by doing this, your giving TBT a completely clean slate, and not just with post counts.
Click to expand...

What else besides post counts?  I don't think members would really leave because they want to stay with this version of TBT.  If people like TBT they would go where it is.

Anyway, I demoed both IPB and vB.  vB is more complex for admins, but I could deal with it.  The skinning process used to be impossible, but they made it even easier than ZB with version 4.  IPB is more similar to ZB since ZB was based off of IPB.  But I have been leaning towards vB.

Do you dislike vB or the idea of moving.


----------



## easpa

stormcommander said:
			
		

> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> stormcommander said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OddCrazyMe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> The way everything is set up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well I wouldn't be interested in vB3, but vB4 looks nice.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think it's alot more confusing to do anything on vBulletin as opposed to Zetaboards, and i'm sure alot of people are use to ZB right now, by doing this, your giving TBT a completely clean slate, and not just with post counts.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What else besides post counts?  I don't think members would really leave because they want to stay with this version of TBT.  If people like TBT they would go where it is.
> 
> Anyway, I demoed both IPB and vB.  vB is more complex for admins, but I could deal with it.  The skinning process used to be impossible, but they made it even easier than ZB with version 4.  IPB is more similar to ZB since ZB was based off of IPB.  But I have been leaning towards vB.
> 
> Do you dislike vB or the idea of moving.
Click to expand...

Both to be honest


----------



## Megamannt125

stormcommander said:
			
		

> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> stormcommander said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OddCrazyMe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> The way everything is set up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well I wouldn't be interested in vB3, but vB4 looks nice.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think it's alot more confusing to do anything on vBulletin as opposed to Zetaboards, and i'm sure alot of people are use to ZB right now, by doing this, your giving TBT a completely clean slate, and not just with post counts.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What else besides post counts?  I don't think members would really leave because they want to stay with this version of TBT.  If people like TBT they would go where it is.
> 
> Anyway, I demoed both IPB and vB.  vB is more complex for admins, but I could deal with it.  The skinning process used to be impossible, but they made it even easier than ZB with version 4.  IPB is more similar to ZB since ZB was based off of IPB.  But I have been leaning towards vB.
> 
> Do you dislike vB or the idea of moving.
Click to expand...

You'd lose everything though, all the members, all the great threads, all the posts, it'd be literally starting over again.
Also I dislike the idea of moving AND vBulletin, the Zelda forum I go to uses vBulletin and I hate it.


----------



## Jeremy

sakura said:
			
		

> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> stormcommander said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OddCrazyMe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> The way everything is set up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well I wouldn't be interested in vB3, but vB4 looks nice.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think it's alot more confusing to do anything on vBulletin as opposed to Zetaboards, and i'm sure alot of people are use to ZB right now, by doing this, your giving TBT a completely clean slate, and not just with post counts.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This..... And haven't you put in so much effort in this site?
Click to expand...

5 years of effort, but most of the effort was just getting members to join, etc.  The skins / themes have been redone throughout TBT's history so losing themes wouldn't matter, especially since I was planning on doing another series whether we move or not.  What we really lose is post count, so I never really considered this kind of upgrade.  But then I realized that post count doesn't really matter.  And I say it's the "count" we would lose because this would still be open as an archive.


----------



## Jeremy

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> You'd lose everything though, all the members, all the great threads, all the posts, it'd be literally starting over again.
> Also I dislike the idea of moving AND vBulletin, the Zelda forum I go to uses vBulletin and I hate it.


Once again, they use vB3, not 4.  So I am wondering what exactly you don't like since it could have been changed.  And we wouldn't lose members since they would rejoin.  Threads and posts could still be read.  If you mean you want to post in these "great threads" then you could just make it again.


----------



## Nic

I kind of dislike the new plan going along. Wait I have a question though, will the post(s) be re-assigned to us or just be like a new opening of a new forum?


----------



## Megamannt125

stormcommander said:
			
		

> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You'd lose everything though, all the members, all the great threads, all the posts, it'd be literally starting over again.
> Also I dislike the idea of moving AND vBulletin, the Zelda forum I go to uses vBulletin and I hate it.
> 
> 
> 
> Once again, they use vB3, not 4.  So I am wondering what exactly you don't like since it could have been changed.  And we wouldn't lose members since they would rejoin.  Threads and posts could still be read.  If you mean you want to post in these "great threads" then you could just make it again.
Click to expand...

Meh, do whatever you want then, I just personally don't like the idea of it, but if you do do it i'll move over too.


----------



## Jeremy

Mr_Hobo said:
			
		

> I kind of dislike the new plan going along. Wait I have a question though, will the post(s) be re-assigned to us or just be like a new opening of a new forum?


ZetaBoards does not have any way for their forums to move data, so posts could not be moved and members would have to register again.


----------



## Megamannt125

stormcommander said:
			
		

> Mr_Hobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I kind of dislike the new plan going along. Wait I have a question though, will the post(s) be re-assigned to us or just be like a new opening of a new forum?
> 
> 
> 
> ZetaBoards does not have any way for their forums to move data, so posts could not be moved and members would have to register again.
Click to expand...

I'm sure you could edit a member's post count in the admin CP like here on TBT.


----------



## Nic

stormcommander said:
			
		

> Mr_Hobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I kind of dislike the new plan going along. Wait I have a question though, will the post(s) be re-assigned to us or just be like a new opening of a new forum?
> 
> 
> 
> ZetaBoards does not have any way for their forums to move data, so posts could not be moved and members would have to register again.
Click to expand...

Well, then I guess I will have to put a flat out NO.


----------



## Tyler

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> stormcommander said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mr_Hobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I kind of dislike the new plan going along. Wait I have a question though, will the post(s) be re-assigned to us or just be like a new opening of a new forum?
> 
> 
> 
> ZetaBoards does not have any way for their forums to move data, so posts could not be moved and members would have to register again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm sure you could edit a member's post count in the admin CP like here on TBT.
Click to expand...

We're considering doing that, however I don't think it's likely. Post count doesn't necessarily matter that much.


----------



## Megamannt125

Well would be still be able to get on this TBT and use the PM system and things?


----------



## Nic

OddCrazyMe said:
			
		

> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> stormcommander said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mr_Hobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I kind of dislike the new plan going along. Wait I have a question though, will the post(s) be re-assigned to us or just be like a new opening of a new forum?
> 
> 
> 
> ZetaBoards does not have any way for their forums to move data, so posts could not be moved and members would have to register again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm sure you could edit a member's post count in the admin CP like here on TBT.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We're considering doing that, however I don't think it's likely. Post count doesn't necessarily matter that much.
Click to expand...

Well it kind of does. I mean who really wants there posts gone if they have over 10,00? I wouldn't.


----------



## Jeremy

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> stormcommander said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You'd lose everything though, all the members, all the great threads, all the posts, it'd be literally starting over again.
> Also I dislike the idea of moving AND vBulletin, the Zelda forum I go to uses vBulletin and I hate it.
> 
> 
> 
> Once again, they use vB3, not 4.  So I am wondering what exactly you don't like since it could have been changed.  And we wouldn't lose members since they would rejoin.  Threads and posts could still be read.  If you mean you want to post in these "great threads" then you could just make it again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Meh, do whatever you want then, I just personally don't like the idea of it, but if you do do it i'll move over too.
Click to expand...

Well I'm trying to get real good arguments from you and other people who don't like the idea so we can see the pros and cons more clearly.  But I don't think "change is bad" is an argument.  But if there is something specific you don't like about vB, I am interested in what it is.  Maybe there's something people don't like with ZB, but it doesn't actually matter after you get used to it I think.

Losing post count is an argument, but the question is why do you care about post count in the end?  The 1 million overall post count is a big deal too.  One could argue that a big post count attracts more members, but what attracts members more?  Post count or actual features.  Probably features and active members.


----------



## Megamannt125

stormcommander said:
			
		

> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> stormcommander said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You'd lose everything though, all the members, all the great threads, all the posts, it'd be literally starting over again.
> Also I dislike the idea of moving AND vBulletin, the Zelda forum I go to uses vBulletin and I hate it.
> 
> 
> 
> Once again, they use vB3, not 4.  So I am wondering what exactly you don't like since it could have been changed.  And we wouldn't lose members since they would rejoin.  Threads and posts could still be read.  If you mean you want to post in these "great threads" then you could just make it again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Meh, do whatever you want then, I just personally don't like the idea of it, but if you do do it i'll move over too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well I'm trying to get real good arguments from you and other people who don't like the idea so we can see the pros and cons more clearly.  But I don't think "change is bad" is an argument.  But if there is something specific you don't like about vB, I am interested in what it is.  Maybe there's something people don't like with ZB, but it doesn't actually matter after you get used to it I think.
> 
> Losing post count is an argument, but the question is why do you care about post count in the end?  The 1 million overall post count is a big deal too.  One could argue that a big post count attracts more members, but what attracts members more?  Post count or actual features.  Probably features and active members.
Click to expand...

The signature, avatar, and overall image system is terrible at vBulletin. Also you can't do random images or <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">spoilers</div>.


----------



## Kanye Omari West

Perfect idea, especially vB, I'm a lot more used to it. Plus, it's way more customizable, imho.


----------



## Micah

I think moving it to vBulletin has its advantages and disadvantages.

Personally, I like vBulletin, but I don't like the idea of 'starting over'. So, for right now I'm kind of torn on the topic.


----------



## Megamannt125

Also, BBcode is nonexistent in vBulletin.


----------



## Kanye Omari West

Couldn't you use the "Save Page As" feature and move data into the vBulletin?

That's how I recall, another forum I used switched to a new domain.


----------



## bittermeat

Really good idea, I would not mind.


----------



## Jrrj15

I have no opinion and I dont care as long as you give everyone the new link when its made im fine with!


----------



## Thunder

I'm a lil' iffy about it, can't you just edit people's posts so that they'll have the same amount they had here?


----------



## sunate

Isn't there a way you can have members send you pm of request to transfer the post count number and bells manually. Of course you would only do it by just copying the numbers on here. I know it would be massive work but with time and extra help it could be done.


----------



## Kanye Omari West

sunate said:
			
		

> Isn't there a way you can have members send you pm of request to transfer the post count number and bells manually. Of course you would only do it by just copying the numbers on here. I know it would be massive work but with time and extra help it could be done.


I doubt vB has a currency system.

Sorry Burrows.


----------



## Tyler

Alecks said:
			
		

> sunate said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Isn't there a way you can have members send you pm of request to transfer the post count number and bells manually. Of course you would only do it by just copying the numbers on here. I know it would be massive work but with time and extra help it could be done.
> 
> 
> 
> I doubt vB has a currency system.
> 
> Sorry Burrows.
Click to expand...

vB does have a money system that we will be using.


----------



## Conor

OddCrazyMe said:
			
		

> Alecks said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sunate said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Isn't there a way you can have members send you pm of request to transfer the post count number and bells manually. Of course you would only do it by just copying the numbers on here. I know it would be massive work but with time and extra help it could be done.
> 
> 
> 
> I doubt vB has a currency system.
> 
> Sorry Burrows.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> vB does have a money system that we will be using.
Click to expand...

So we're defiantly moving?


----------



## SamXX

Conor said:
			
		

> OddCrazyMe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alecks said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sunate said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Isn't there a way you can have members send you pm of request to transfer the post count number and bells manually. Of course you would only do it by just copying the numbers on here. I know it would be massive work but with time and extra help it could be done.
> 
> 
> 
> I doubt vB has a currency system.
> 
> Sorry Burrows.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> vB does have a money system that we will be using.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So we're defiantly moving?
Click to expand...

I think he means if we move.


----------



## «Jack»

I'm all for it.


----------



## Jeremy

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> stormcommander said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> stormcommander said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You'd lose everything though, all the members, all the great threads, all the posts, it'd be literally starting over again.
> Also I dislike the idea of moving AND vBulletin, the Zelda forum I go to uses vBulletin and I hate it.
> 
> 
> 
> Once again, they use vB3, not 4.  So I am wondering what exactly you don't like since it could have been changed.  And we wouldn't lose members since they would rejoin.  Threads and posts could still be read.  If you mean you want to post in these "great threads" then you could just make it again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Meh, do whatever you want then, I just personally don't like the idea of it, but if you do do it i'll move over too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well I'm trying to get real good arguments from you and other people who don't like the idea so we can see the pros and cons more clearly.  But I don't think "change is bad" is an argument.  But if there is something specific you don't like about vB, I am interested in what it is.  Maybe there's something people don't like with ZB, but it doesn't actually matter after you get used to it I think.
> 
> Losing post count is an argument, but the question is why do you care about post count in the end?  The 1 million overall post count is a big deal too.  One could argue that a big post count attracts more members, but what attracts members more?  Post count or actual features.  Probably features and active members.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The signature, avatar, and overall image system is terrible at vBulletin. Also you can't do random images or <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">spoilers</div>.
Click to expand...

I'm sure there's a modification for spoilers.  vB has more mods (aka codes, hacks, addons, etc) than any other forum software.  Something with the image system is being redone for vB4, I think it has to do with uploading.  Well what exactly is not OK with the forum you use as far as images go?


----------



## sunate

I think it's a really good idea if you would do it by request. That way the active people that want it done will be sure it happens. Like I said it will take time and extra staff.


----------



## Tyler

Conor said:
			
		

> OddCrazyMe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alecks said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sunate said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Isn't there a way you can have members send you pm of request to transfer the post count number and bells manually. Of course you would only do it by just copying the numbers on here. I know it would be massive work but with time and extra help it could be done.
> 
> 
> 
> I doubt vB has a currency system.
> 
> Sorry Burrows.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> vB does have a money system that we will be using.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So we're defiantly moving?
Click to expand...

Sorry, I meant to say if we do move.


----------



## bittermeat

nephewjack said:
			
		

> I'm all for it.


^

It's funny though how people are getting iffy about how they won't have their post count. I thought we claimed that post count wasn't "important".


----------



## Conor

OddCrazyMe said:
			
		

> Conor said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OddCrazyMe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alecks said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sunate said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Isn't there a way you can have members send you pm of request to transfer the post count number and bells manually. Of course you would only do it by just copying the numbers on here. I know it would be massive work but with time and extra help it could be done.
> 
> 
> 
> I doubt vB has a currency system.
> 
> Sorry Burrows.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> vB does have a money system that we will be using.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So we're defiantly moving?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sorry, I meant to say if we do move.
Click to expand...

Oh okay.


----------



## Kanye Omari West

OddCrazyMe said:
			
		

> Alecks said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sunate said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Isn't there a way you can have members send you pm of request to transfer the post count number and bells manually. Of course you would only do it by just copying the numbers on here. I know it would be massive work but with time and extra help it could be done.
> 
> 
> 
> I doubt vB has a currency system.
> 
> Sorry Burrows.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> vB does have a money system that *we will be using.*
Click to expand...

 :throwingrottenapples:  :throwingrottenapples: 

So it's official, we're moving to vB?

Didn't see Conor's post.


----------



## Thunder

Is there like a test forum we can try out before/if we move? (That'd be nice)


----------



## Jrrj15

Im down with it as long as these three things are done:
1.Keep cool animal crossing themed backgrounds of sort.
2.A bell system (Not really kinda)
3.And link (website url not link as in character


----------



## «Jack»

bittermeat said:
			
		

> nephewjack said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm all for it.
> 
> 
> 
> ^
> 
> It's funny though how people are getting iffy about how they won't have their post count. I thought we claimed that post count wasn't "important".
Click to expand...

I guess it's more of them feeling the need to show that they've been around longer. If we move to a new forum, the playing field will be leveled, if you know what I mean.


----------



## Tyler

Alecks said:
			
		

> OddCrazyMe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alecks said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sunate said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Isn't there a way you can have members send you pm of request to transfer the post count number and bells manually. Of course you would only do it by just copying the numbers on here. I know it would be massive work but with time and extra help it could be done.
> 
> 
> 
> I doubt vB has a currency system.
> 
> Sorry Burrows.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> vB does have a money system that *we will be using.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :throwingrottenapples:  :throwingrottenapples:
> 
> So it's official, we're moving to vB?
Click to expand...

I meant to say if we move. It's my mistake.


----------



## Thunder

bittermeat said:
			
		

> nephewjack said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm all for it.
> 
> 
> 
> ^
> 
> It's funny though how people are getting iffy about how they won't have their post count. I thought we claimed that post count wasn't "important".
Click to expand...

It's "quality over quantity" we never said quantity wasn't important, it's just quality's more important


----------



## bittermeat

nephewjack said:
			
		

> bittermeat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nephewjack said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm all for it.
> 
> 
> 
> ^
> 
> It's funny though how people are getting iffy about how they won't have their post count. I thought we claimed that post count wasn't "important".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I guess it's more of them feeling the need to show that they've been around longer. If we move to a new forum, the playing field will be leveled, if you know what I mean.
Click to expand...

Ah, I see.


----------



## Kanye Omari West

Master Crash said:
			
		

> bittermeat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nephewjack said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm all for it.
> 
> 
> 
> ^
> 
> It's funny though how people are getting iffy about how they won't have their post count. I thought we claimed that post count wasn't "important".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's "quality over quantity" we never said quantity wasn't important, it's just quality's more important
Click to expand...

This will give me a chance to not look such a spammer : D


----------



## Jeremy

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> Also, BBcode is nonexistent in vBulletin.


No wonder you say you don't like vB!  It sounds like the forum you go to has completely stripped itself of all the features.  Not only does BBCode exist in vB, it's must more customizable.


----------



## bittermeat

Master Crash said:
			
		

> Is there like a test forum we can try out before/if we move? (That'd be nice)


Yeah, that would be a good option.


----------



## Jeremy

Master Crash said:
			
		

> Is there like a test forum we can try out before/if we move? (That'd be nice)


No because it costs money.  There is only one vB4.0 forum up at the moment, so I guess you could test it there.  It's in Beta.  This is a support forum though, so I don't think it will let you post everywhere.  http://www.vbulletin.com/forum/forum.php  And do remember that it's in Beta (will be done this year).  I can see now that forum has a skin issue... obviously not normal.


----------



## Rockman!

IMO, I really don't mind.

As long I can keep my name and friends, I'm cool with the idea.


----------



## «Jack»

stormcommander said:
			
		

> Master Crash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is there like a test forum we can try out before/if we move? (That'd be nice)
> 
> 
> 
> No because it costs money.  There is only one vB4.0 forum up at the moment, so I guess you could test it there.  It's in Beta.  This is a support forum though, so I don't think it will let you post everywhere.  http://www.vbulletin.com/forum/forum.php  And do remember that it's in Beta (will be done this year).  I can see now that forum has a skin issue... obviously not normal.
Click to expand...

Shmexy.


----------



## SamXX

bittermeat said:
			
		

> nephewjack said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bittermeat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nephewjack said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm all for it.
> 
> 
> 
> ^
> 
> It's funny though how people are getting iffy about how they won't have their post count. I thought we claimed that post count wasn't "important".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I guess it's more of them feeling the need to show that they've been around longer. If we move to a new forum, the playing field will be leveled, if you know what I mean.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ah, I see.
Click to expand...

Well not necessarily. I have over 3500 posts and I love the idea and I don't feel the need to show how long I've been around.


----------



## «Jack»

SAMwich said:
			
		

> bittermeat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nephewjack said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bittermeat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nephewjack said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm all for it.
> 
> 
> 
> ^
> 
> It's funny though how people are getting iffy about how they won't have their post count. I thought we claimed that post count wasn't "important".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I guess it's more of them feeling the need to show that they've been around longer. If we move to a new forum, the playing field will be leveled, if you know what I mean.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ah, I see.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well not necessarily. I have over 3500 posts and I love the idea and I don't feel the need to show how long I've been around.
Click to expand...

Just my opinion. I can't read minds, so that was my best guess.


----------



## Thunder

stormcommander said:
			
		

> Master Crash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is there like a test forum we can try out before/if we move? (That'd be nice)
> 
> 
> 
> No because it costs money.  There is only one vB4.0 forum up at the moment, so I guess you could test it there.  It's in Beta.  This is a support forum though, so I don't think it will let you post everywhere.  http://www.vbulletin.com/forum/forum.php  And do remember that it's in Beta (will be done this year).  I can see now that forum has a skin issue... obviously not normal.
Click to expand...

I'm checking it out right now, it looks pretty good.

But it won't run outta bandwidth like AXA right? D:


----------



## SamXX

nephewjack said:
			
		

> SAMwich said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bittermeat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nephewjack said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bittermeat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> I guess it's more of them feeling the need to show that they've been around longer. If we move to a new forum, the playing field will be leveled, if you know what I mean.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ah, I see.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well not necessarily. I have over 3500 posts and I love the idea and I don't feel the need to show how long I've been around.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Just my opinion. I can't read minds, so that was my best guess.
Click to expand...

I know, and it's pretty accurate because a lot of members (not just here) do seem to think themselves superior because of their post count.


----------



## Jeremy

Master Crash said:
			
		

> stormcommander said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Master Crash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is there like a test forum we can try out before/if we move? (That'd be nice)
> 
> 
> 
> No because it costs money.  There is only one vB4.0 forum up at the moment, so I guess you could test it there.  It's in Beta.  This is a support forum though, so I don't think it will let you post everywhere.  http://www.vbulletin.com/forum/forum.php  And do remember that it's in Beta (will be done this year).  I can see now that forum has a skin issue... obviously not normal.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm checking it out right now, it looks pretty good.
> 
> But it won't run outta bandwidth like AXA right? D:
Click to expand...

If it gets too close to the limit I will upgrade the hosting plan.  Just hope the ads bring in money lol.


----------



## Bacon Boy

Would you be able to transfer over the domain name? Or will it always be linked to this?


----------



## Jeremy

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> Would you be able to transfer over the domain name? Or will it always be ]Yes.  This would turn to something like old.the-bell-tree.com


----------



## GetSumSunBK

I think its a good idea, i dont mind.


----------



## Miranda

I think idea is awesome. It's a chance for TBT to get bigger and better. Only good things can happen after the switch. Sure we'd lose post count...but seriously big deal!!! It's not gonna change who you are on the forum, we still know you the same, and we'd all be in the same boat so everyone would be affected. 

This place would still be here for memories, but think of all the more memories that the new forum could make!! Change is good, TBT is growing up, it's 5 years old and wants to take off the pull ups and wear big boy undies!!


----------



## Pear

No, no, no no no no and, NO!
I think it's a horribad idea. 
Need more emphasis?
<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;"> ]<big><big>NO!</big></big></div>

It would suck having to start over again with posts and bells. I'm fairly up there with bells, which I worked for, and I don't want to see them go.

Besides, I've hated all of the Vb's I've been a member of.


----------



## GetSumSunBK

well storm, what kind of new features do you think we would be looking at?


----------



## «Jack»

pear40 said:
			
		

> No, no, no no no no and, NO!
> I think it's a horribad idea.
> Need more emphasis?
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;"> <big><big><big><big><big><big><big><big><big><big><big><big><big><big><big><big><big><big><big><big><big><big><big><big><big>NO!</big></big></big></big></big></big></big></big> </big></big></big></big></big></big></big></big></big></big></big></big></big></big></big></big></big></div>
> 
> It would suck having to start over again with posts and bells. I'm fairly up there with bells, which I worked for, and I don't want to see them go.
> 
> Besides, I've hated all of the Vb's I've been a member of.


Question: What do you *do *with the bells besides hoard them?
Most people make sigs for free, so there's not much you spend them on.


----------



## Pear

nephewjack said:
			
		

> pear40 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, no, no no no no and, NO!
> I think it's a horribad idea.
> Need more emphasis?
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;"> <big><big><big><big><big><big><big><big><big><big><big><big><big><big><big><big><big><big><big><big><big><big><big><big><big>NO!</big></big></big></big></big></big></big></big> </big></big></big></big></big></big></big></big></big></big></big></big></big></big></big></big></big></div>
> 
> It would suck having to start over again with posts and bells. I'm fairly up there with bells, which I worked for, and I don't want to see them go.
> 
> Besides, I've hated all of the Vb's I've been a member of.
> 
> 
> 
> Question: What do you *do *with the bells besides hoard them?
> Most people make sigs for free, so there's not much you spend them on.
Click to expand...

I had an idea for a TBT charity event, where members would get bells for donating free rice.
I've been saving up for this for awhile now.


----------



## «Jack»

pear40 said:
			
		

> nephewjack said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pear40 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, no, no no no no and, NO!
> I think it's a horribad idea.
> Need more emphasis?
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;"> <big><big><big><big><big><big><big><big><big><big><big><big><big><big><big><big><big><big><big><big><big><big><big><big><big>NO!</big></big></big></big></big></big></big></big> </big></big></big></big></big></big></big></big></big></big></big></big></big></big></big></big></big></div>
> 
> It would suck having to start over again with posts and bells. I'm fairly up there with bells, which I worked for, and I don't want to see them go.
> 
> Besides, I've hated all of the Vb's I've been a member of.
> 
> 
> 
> Question: What do you *do *with the bells besides hoard them?
> Most people make sigs for free, so there's not much you spend them on.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I had an idea for a TBT charity event, where members would get bells for donating free rice.
> I've been saving up for this for awhile now.
Click to expand...

So you're getting rid of them anyways. Why are you so concerned about losing them?  Give 'em away, then we'll go to a new forum.


----------



## Jeremy

nadnarb9786 said:
			
		

> well storm, what kind of new features do you think we would be looking at?


I am most excited about expanding the Bell system with vB's mods.  It could almost be like our own AC game in the forum, which would certainly keep people busy when the actual game gets boring for them (like right now).


----------



## Jeremy

pear40 said:
			
		

> nephewjack said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pear40 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, no, no no no no and, NO!
> I think it's a horribad idea.
> Need more emphasis?
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;"> <big><big><big><big><big><big><big><big><big><big><big><big><big><big><big><big><big><big><big><big><big><big><big><big><big>NO!</big></big></big></big></big></big></big></big> </big></big></big></big></big></big></big></big></big></big></big></big></big></big></big></big></big></div>
> 
> It would suck having to start over again with posts and bells. I'm fairly up there with bells, which I worked for, and I don't want to see them go.
> 
> Besides, I've hated all of the Vb's I've been a member of.
> 
> 
> 
> Question: What do you *do *with the bells besides hoard them?
> Most people make sigs for free, so there's not much you spend them on.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I had an idea for a TBT charity event, where members would get bells for donating free rice.
> I've been saving up for this for awhile now.
Click to expand...

If we really wanted to do that I could sponsor something like that myself.


----------



## Miranda

pear40 said:
			
		

> No, no, no no no no and, NO!
> I think it's a horribad idea.
> Need more emphasis?
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;"> ]<big><big>NO!</big></big></div>
> 
> It would suck having to start over again with posts and bells. I'm fairly up there with bells, which I worked for, and I don't want to see them go.
> 
> Besides, I've hated all of the Vb's I've been a member of.


We'd all start over, it's not the end of the world.

And like storm said, you've probably been on vB3, not vB4, it's different and *BETTER*

p.s. we might even include a gender field...would that make you happier? =)


----------



## «Jack»

Miranda said:
			
		

> pear40 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, no, no no no no and, NO!
> I think it's a horribad idea.
> Need more emphasis?
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;"> ]<big><big>NO!</big></big></div>
> 
> It would suck having to start over again with posts and bells. I'm fairly up there with bells, which I worked for, and I don't want to see them go.
> 
> Besides, I've hated all of the Vb's I've been a member of.
> 
> 
> 
> We'd all start over, it's not the end of the world.
> 
> And like storm said, you've probably been on vB3, not vB4, it's different and *BETTER*
> 
> p.s. we might even include a gender field...would that make you happier? =)
Click to expand...

XD Perry's been waiting on that quite a while now.


----------



## SamXX

TBT bells mean nothing. End of. They're just like an exchangeable post count.


----------



## Pear

Miranda said:
			
		

> we might even include a gender field...would that make you happier? =)


In that case, to VB! B)


----------



## GetSumSunBK

if we are to change over, when do you think it would happen?


----------



## GetSumSunBK

if we are to change over, when do you think it would happen?


sorry double post D:


----------



## Rockman!

Wait, you said you were using vBulletin, correct?

If so, we could have a ton of kick ass skins for the forum.
One of my favorite forums, Pokecommunity, uses vBulletin and I think it would be awesome if you upgraded.


----------



## SamXX

pear40 said:
			
		

> Miranda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> we might even include a gender field...would that make you happier? =)
> 
> 
> 
> In that case, to VB! B)
Click to expand...

I really don't see how people see you as a girl?  
:huh:


----------



## Jas0n

This is a great idea & to compensate for the loss of bells you could give peoples badges with the badge mod you can install on vBulletin. You could also have a badge for people who were signed up to this forum before the switch over.


----------



## Jeremy

pear40 said:
			
		

> Miranda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> we might even include a gender field...would that make you happier? =)
> 
> 
> 
> In that case, to VB! B)
Click to expand...

lol dont use that to decide

we could, in theory, have it here


----------



## Pear

SAMwich said:
			
		

> pear40 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Miranda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> we might even include a gender field...would that make you happier? =)
> 
> 
> 
> In that case, to VB! B)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I really don't see how people see you as a girl?  
:huh:
Click to expand...

inorite?


----------



## GetSumSunBK

yeah that would be cool if we had like badges Jas0n.  Kind of like achievments or maybe when you get a larger post count, you get a new badge


----------



## Jeremy

RockmanEXE said:
			
		

> Wait, you said you were using vBulletin, correct?
> 
> If so, we could have a ton of kick ass skins for the forum.
> One of my favorite forums, Pokecommunity, uses vBulletin and I think it would be awesome if you upgraded.


All of the vB forums I go to have hideous skins, lol.  But that's because vB3 was hard to design.


----------



## Rockman!

stormcommander said:
			
		

> RockmanEXE said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wait, you said you were using vBulletin, correct?
> 
> If so, we could have a ton of kick ass skins for the forum.
> One of my favorite forums, Pokecommunity, uses vBulletin and I think it would be awesome if you upgraded.
> 
> 
> 
> All of the vB forums I go to have hideous skins, lol.  But that's because vB3 was hard to design.
Click to expand...

http://www.pokecommunity.com/index.php

Check out the skins here.
Don't look hideous to me.


----------



## Jeremy

I will be in IRC if anyone wants to chat about the possibility.


----------



## Thunder

Jas0n said:
			
		

> This is a great idea & to compensate for the loss of bells you could give peoples badges with the badge mod you can install on vBulletin. You could also have a badge for people who were signed up to this forum before the switch over.


I think that's an awesome idea.

We could try to put bells to use, letting you buy certain things with it, for instance, like a board? Or something less.


----------



## Jas0n

RockmanEXE said:
			
		

> stormcommander said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RockmanEXE said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wait, you said you were using vBulletin, correct?
> 
> If so, we could have a ton of kick ass skins for the forum.
> One of my favorite forums, Pokecommunity, uses vBulletin and I think it would be awesome if you upgraded.
> 
> 
> 
> All of the vB forums I go to have hideous skins, lol.  But that's because vB3 was hard to design.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> http://www.pokecommunity.com/index.php
> 
> Check out the skins here.
> Don't look hideous to me.
Click to expand...

Only looked at a few, but they do look terrible.

vB requires a lot more work to skin nicely, but if done correctly it can be amazing.


----------



## Rockman!

Jas0n said:
			
		

> Only looked at a few, but they do look terrible.


<big><big><big><big><big><big>*LIES.*</big></big></big></big></big></big>


----------



## Jeremy

Master Crash said:
			
		

> Jas0n said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is a great idea & to compensate for the loss of bells you could give peoples badges with the badge mod you can install on vBulletin. You could also have a badge for people who were signed up to this forum before the switch over.
> 
> 
> 
> I think that's an awesome idea.
> 
> We could try to put bells to use, letting you buy certain things with it, for instance, like a board? Or something less.
Click to expand...

We will do that and more, but Jas0n is talking about what to do to compensate for the bells people made here.


----------



## bittermeat

Does all vB forums have to be the width of the whole page?


----------



## SamXX

RockmanEXE said:
			
		

> Wait, you said you were using vBulletin, correct?
> 
> If so, we could have a ton of kick ass skins for the forum.
> One of my favorite forums, Pokecommunity, uses vBulletin and I think it would be awesome if you upgraded.


I love the way nook joined pokecommunity as soon as you mention it.


----------



## «Jack»

Master Crash said:
			
		

> Jas0n said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is a great idea & to compensate for the loss of bells you could give peoples badges with the badge mod you can install on vBulletin. You could also have a badge for people who were signed up to this forum before the switch over.
> 
> 
> 
> I think that's an awesome idea.
> 
> We could try to put bells to use, letting you buy certain things with it, for instance, like a board? Or something less.
Click to expand...

I like the idea of buying a boards for an RP that you have to register for, like the EPIC. Then we can have RPs without idiots spamming it up.


----------



## Jeremy

bittermeat said:
			
		

> Does all vB forums have to be the width of the whole page?


Doubt it.  Most forums in general are that way though.  I like fixed widths personally.


----------



## Rockman!

SAMwich said:
			
		

> RockmanEXE said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wait, you said you were using vBulletin, correct?
> 
> If so, we could have a ton of kick ass skins for the forum.
> One of my favorite forums, Pokecommunity, uses vBulletin and I think it would be awesome if you upgraded.
> 
> 
> 
> I love the way nook joined pokecommunity as soon as you mention it.
Click to expand...

lol.

... Wait, he did what now!?


----------



## Jeth

Then noobs will take over, because they will think they have the most posts.


----------



## Jas0n

Master Crash said:
			
		

> Jas0n said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is a great idea & to compensate for the loss of bells you could give peoples badges with the badge mod you can install on vBulletin. You could also have a badge for people who were signed up to this forum before the switch over.
> 
> 
> 
> I think that's an awesome idea.
> 
> We could try to put bells to use, letting you buy certain things with it, for instance, like a board? Or something less.
Click to expand...

The money system for vB is much more powerful than on ZB, so you could do all that. People could also buy different coloured names with the vB money system, including glowing names, underlined names and bold names.


----------



## Jas0n

Jeth said:
			
		

> Then noobs will take over, because they will think they have the most posts.


On the posts subject, it is, in theory, possible to give people their post counts back, it would just take a TON of work and require a lot more staff than TBT currently has.

(sorry for the double post) xD


----------



## Thunder

Jas0n said:
			
		

> Master Crash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jas0n said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is a great idea & to compensate for the loss of bells you could give peoples badges with the badge mod you can install on vBulletin. You could also have a badge for people who were signed up to this forum before the switch over.
> 
> 
> 
> I think that's an awesome idea.
> 
> We could try to put bells to use, letting you buy certain things with it, for instance, like a board? Or something less.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The money system for vB is much more powerful than on ZB, so you could do all that. People could also buy different coloured names with the vB money system, including glowing names, underlined names and bold names.
Click to expand...

Burrows must be wetting himself right now,  lol


----------



## Jas0n

Master Crash said:
			
		

> Jas0n said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Master Crash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jas0n said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is a great idea & to compensate for the loss of bells you could give peoples badges with the badge mod you can install on vBulletin. You could also have a badge for people who were signed up to this forum before the switch over.
> 
> 
> 
> I think that's an awesome idea.
> 
> We could try to put bells to use, letting you buy certain things with it, for instance, like a board? Or something less.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The money system for vB is much more powerful than on ZB, so you could do all that. People could also buy different coloured names with the vB money system, including glowing names, underlined names and bold names.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Burrows must be wetting himself right now,  lol
Click to expand...

Shame he'll lose all of his bells =D LOL.


----------



## GetSumSunBK

i think it would be a lot more reasonable to just start fresh instead of transfering evryones post count.


----------



## IceZtar

Wait does that mean we're deleting this TBT?

EDIT: I mean if we make the other one.


----------



## Thunder

Jas0n said:
			
		

> Master Crash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jas0n said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Master Crash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jas0n said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is a great idea & to compensate for the loss of bells you could give peoples badges with the badge mod you can install on vBulletin. You could also have a badge for people who were signed up to this forum before the switch over.
> 
> 
> 
> I think that's an awesome idea.
> 
> We could try to put bells to use, letting you buy certain things with it, for instance, like a board? Or something less.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The money system for vB is much more powerful than on ZB, so you could do all that. People could also buy different coloured names with the vB money system, including glowing names, underlined names and bold names.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Burrows must be wetting himself right now,  lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Shame he'll lose all of his bells =D LOL.
Click to expand...

Oh that's right xD


----------



## Jas0n

IceZtar said:
			
		

> Wait does that mean we're deleting this TBT?


Storm said in the original post that this TBT would still be here, but only so people can read it.


----------



## Jeremy

Master Crash said:
			
		

> Jas0n said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Master Crash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jas0n said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is a great idea & to compensate for the loss of bells you could give peoples badges with the badge mod you can install on vBulletin. You could also have a badge for people who were signed up to this forum before the switch over.
> 
> 
> 
> I think that's an awesome idea.
> 
> We could try to put bells to use, letting you buy certain things with it, for instance, like a board? Or something less.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The money system for vB is much more powerful than on ZB, so you could do all that. People could also buy different coloured names with the vB money system, including glowing names, underlined names and bold names.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Burrows must be wetting himself right now,  lol
Click to expand...

This potential upgrade will give more options to groups like MMC and will allow them to expand.


----------



## Miranda

Jas0n said:
			
		

> This is a great idea & to compensate for the loss of bells you could give peoples badges with the badge mod you can install on vBulletin. You could also have a badge for people who were signed up to this forum before the switch over.


I like this idea. Lots.


----------



## tazaza

Would it bea idea to give TBT to someone who wants to stay on ZB? It would sorta be a shame to see it go to waste.


----------



## GetSumSunBK

nadnarb9786 said:
			
		

> if we are to change over, when do you think it would happen?


----------



## Thunder

stormcommander said:
			
		

> Master Crash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jas0n said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Master Crash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jas0n said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is a great idea & to compensate for the loss of bells you could give peoples badges with the badge mod you can install on vBulletin. You could also have a badge for people who were signed up to this forum before the switch over.
> 
> 
> 
> I think that's an awesome idea.
> 
> We could try to put bells to use, letting you buy certain things with it, for instance, like a board? Or something less.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The money system for vB is much more powerful than on ZB, so you could do all that. People could also buy different coloured names with the vB money system, including glowing names, underlined names and bold names.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Burrows must be wetting himself right now,  lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This potential upgrade will give more options to groups like MMC and will allow them to expand.
Click to expand...

THaz pretty cool


----------



## IceZtar

Jas0n said:
			
		

> IceZtar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wait does that mean we're deleting this TBT?
> 
> 
> 
> Storm said in the original post that this TBT would still be here, but only so people can read it.
Click to expand...

Oh right.

Well I guess then I dont really care too much.
It odes sound a whole lot more awesome  .


----------



## AndyB

Jas0n said:
			
		

> This is a great idea & to compensate for the loss of bells you could give peoples badges with the badge mod you can install on vBulletin. You could also have a badge for people who were signed up to this forum before the switch over.


This sounds like a great idea, and not just for the bell compensation or whatever. So many more things could have badges for your profile. (sig of the week etc.)




			
				Miranda said:
			
		

> TBT is growing up, it's 5 years old and wants to take off the pull ups and wear big boy undies!!


This is just too funny. Nicely done there. xD


----------



## Miranda

tazaza said:
			
		

> Would it bea idea to give TBT to someone who wants to stay on ZB? It would sorta be a shame to see it go to waste.


If we move, this forum will be archived. It won't be able to be posted in, etc but it will be up for viewing. There can't be two TBT's


----------



## Vooloo

Awesome. vB is a great forum software.


----------



## Rockman!

I'LL ONLY SAY YES ON ONE CONDITION


----------



## GetSumSunBK

aann what woulld that be??


----------



## bittermeat

And that is?


----------



## Bulerias

Looking at the vB forum Storm posted in the OP, it actually looks pretty good and not much different from ZB, as far as the interface goes.  I say go for it!


----------



## Jas0n

Bulerias said:
			
		

> Looking at the vB forum Storm posted in the OP, it actually looks pretty good and not much different from ZB, as far as the interface goes.  I say go for it!


Yes, that's what would be nice. People wouldn't have to get used to much as ZB pretty much copied the layout that vB has


----------



## Rockman!

MAKE ME A STAFF MEMBAR.

Nah, just kiddin'
<small><small><small><small>but i would love to be a staff member :></small></small></small></small>


----------



## bittermeat

RockmanEXE said:
			
		

> MAKE ME A STAFF MEMBAR.
> 
> Nah, just kiddin'
> <small><small><small><small>but i would love to be a staff member :></small></small></small></small>


 >_<


----------



## Jeremy

nadnarb9786 said:
			
		

> nadnarb9786 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> if we are to change over, when do you think it would happen?
Click to expand...

I dunno. Probably the end of the year.  We will have 1 million posts before it potentially happens of course.


----------



## Pear

What will happen to the resident noob population? They won't bother to move. While this may seem good, thy account for a lot of the site's traffic.


----------



## GetSumSunBK

the n00b population would greatly decrease. we wuld probably have a lot less members, but we would be more active


----------



## -Aaron

I don't  think I'll be stealing someone else's name..I mean, if I register as Aaron, I think it would be okay since the Aaron here hasn't been online at all.


----------



## Thunder

TravisTouchdown said:
			
		

> I don't  think I'll be stealing someone else's name..I mean, if I register as Aaron, I think it would be okay since the Aaron here hasn't been online at all.


I might use "Brandon" but the other Brandon might suddenly appear :L


----------



## bittermeat

Master Crash said:
			
		

> TravisTouchdown said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't  think I'll be stealing someone else's name..I mean, if I register as Aaron, I think it would be okay since the Aaron here hasn't been online at all.
> 
> 
> 
> I might use "Brandon" but the other Brandon might suddenly appear :L
Click to expand...

It shall be me! Just kidding, I think I'd go by BIT.


----------



## Jeremy

TravisTouchdown said:
			
		

> I don't  think I'll be stealing someone else's name..I mean, if I register as Aaron, I think it would be okay since the Aaron here hasn't been online at all.


There would be some sort of policy like "names can be claimed by ZB users for the first month of the forums existence." 

So if that Aaron showed up within a month you'd have to let him use the name.


----------



## [Nook]

I'll use "nook" since that's all I can think of.


----------



## Kira

well as a person who runs like 5 different boards i stay that is a good idea

but i cant keep or get a active board anyway like this board.

I say i am not sure yet about it 100% yet


----------



## Thunder

stormcommander said:
			
		

> TravisTouchdown said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't  think I'll be stealing someone else's name..I mean, if I register as Aaron, I think it would be okay since the Aaron here hasn't been online at all.
> 
> 
> 
> There would be some sort of policy like "names can be claimed by ZB users for the first month of the forums existence."
> 
> So if that Aaron showed up within a month you'd have to let him use the name.
Click to expand...

Sounds fair.


----------



## Vooloo

I guess I'll just use "Miku" then. :V


----------



## tazaza

I would use Tyler but I'd get flamed of...


----------



## GetSumSunBK

Nadnarb    i think ill just use that


----------



## bittermeat

Nevermind, I will stick with bittermeat.


----------



## Zex

Nooooo. I cant stand being on a new provider. Please, dont do it. A few questions though.

1. Would your personal post count be lost?
2. Would there still be different themes?


----------



## bittermeat

Zexion said:
			
		

> 1. Would your personal post count be lost?
> 2. Would there still be different themes?


1. I don't know, probably.
2. Sure there will be.


----------



## Zex

bittermeat said:
			
		

> Zexion said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1. Would your personal post count be lost?
> 2. Would there still be different themes?
> 
> 
> 
> 1. I don't know, probably.
> 2. Sure there will be.
Click to expand...

I dont want all my posts gone.

Another q.

Will we still have color changes when we reach certain amount of posts?


----------



## Jeremy

Zexion said:
			
		

> Nooooo. I cant stand being on a new provider. Please, dont do it. A few questions though.
> 
> 1. Would your personal post count be lost?
> 2. Would there still be different themes?


yes and yes

But your post count in the "archive" would not be =p



> Will we still have color changes when we reach certain amount of posts?



i guess if you guys want


----------



## Zex

stormcommander said:
			
		

> Zexion said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nooooo. I cant stand being on a new provider. Please, dont do it. A few questions though.
> 
> 1. Would your personal post count be lost?
> 2. Would there still be different themes?
> 
> 
> 
> yes and yes
> 
> But your post count in the "archive" would not be =p
Click to expand...

Dont do it. Ill kill myself.


----------



## Jeremy

What's post count matter anyway?   Besides, since you joined recently you'd be able to catch up to people if you post as much as you do now


----------



## Zex

stormcommander said:
			
		

> What's post count matter anyway?   Besides, since you joined recently you'd be able to catch up to people if you post as much as you do now


I almost hit 1k...

I would be so proud.


----------



## Jeremy

Well this wouldn't happen for some time, you'll hit 1k before then.


----------



## Zex

stormcommander said:
			
		

> Well this wouldn't happen for some time, you'll hit 1k before then.


But then it will all be washed away. 

DREAMS CRUSHED. DO YOU LIKE CRUSHING DREAMS?

HUH?

<big>*<big>HUH!?!?!</big>*</big>


----------



## Thunder

stormcommander said:
			
		

> Well this wouldn't happen for some time, you'll hit 1k before then.


I better turn green then o:


----------



## Garrett x50 cal

Did you lose everything in the switch from Invison to zeta?

If people care so much about their [ost count heres an idea in your VB4 sig write, "I Had XXXX amount of posts on TBT!!" =P its not i big deal.


----------



## Zex

Oh yea. 

What about the idea to buy forums?


----------



## Conor

Zexion said:
			
		

> Oh yea.
> 
> What about the idea to buy forums?


Thats what Storms doing.


----------



## [Nook]

How much does vB cost in $?


----------



## Zex

Well on the bright side we all get to see burrows freak out on how his bells will be lost.


----------



## SamXX

nook said:
			
		

> I'll use "nook" since that's all I can think of.


How original.  >_< 

CLAIMS Stormcommender.
Joke joke. I want to be...

SAM!


----------



## Garrett x50 cal

SAMwich said:
			
		

> nook said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll use "nook" since that's all I can think of.
> 
> 
> 
> How original.  >_<
> 
> CLAIMS Stormcommender.
> Joke joke. I want to be...
> 
> SAM!
Click to expand...

How about Sammy : D Or Sam the manvich haha


----------



## Thunder

Wait, does this mean no more Smash Camp? Or wut? /randomquestion


----------



## Jeremy

#Garrett said:
			
		

> Did you lose everything in the switch from Invison to zeta?
> 
> If people care so much about their [ost count heres an idea in your VB4 sig write, "I Had XXXX amount of posts on TBT!!" =P its not i big deal.


No because IF and ZB are the same company.  ZB was basically IF's upgrade.


----------



## Jeremy

Master Crash said:
			
		

> Wait, does this mean no more Smash Camp? Or wut? /randomquestion


I dunno, depends if they are ZB-only or not.


----------



## merinda!

*I'm very fond of this idea.
It's not a big deal about losing your bells or posts and it's a good chance to get rid of those inactive members, and a whole heap of spammers.*


----------



## Pokeman

So when you plan on this?


----------



## Darren Gilmour

I hate VB, it is a terrible software. I have never actually saw a VB board that I have liked. However, IPB is amazing. I am a huge fan of Invision Power and think if we need to move then IPB would be the best choice. However, I like ZB. There is nothing wrong with ZB.


----------



## Jeremy

Darren Gilmour said:
			
		

> I hate VB, it is a terrible software. I have never actually saw a VB board that I have liked. However, IPB is amazing. I am a huge fan of Invision Power and think if we need to move then IPB would be the best choice. However, I like ZB. There is nothing wrong with ZB.


What's wrong with vB that IPB has?  It could be the forums you use.


----------



## Silverstorms

Finally, I can have my name as Silver.

I'm backing the move; I don't care about my post count.


----------



## Pokeman

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> Finally, I can have my name as Silver.
> 
> I'm backing the move; I don't care about my post count.


I like your user name.


----------



## Bacon Boy

Darren Gilmour said:
			
		

> I hate VB, it is a terrible software. I have never actually saw a VB board that I have liked. However, IPB is amazing. I am a huge fan of Invision Power and think if we need to move then IPB would be the best choice. However, I like ZB. There is nothing wrong with ZB.


InvisionFree sucks. Just saying that. It's like downgrading fourty years.


----------



## «Jack»

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> Darren Gilmour said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hate VB, it is a terrible software. I have never actually saw a VB board that I have liked. However, IPB is amazing. I am a huge fan of Invision Power and think if we need to move then IPB would be the best choice. However, I like ZB. There is nothing wrong with ZB.
> 
> 
> 
> InvisionFree sucks. Just saying that. It's like downgrading fourty years.
Click to expand...

Invision's not _that_ bad.


----------



## Ciaran

I think itd be good, and anyways if the whole thing is an absolute fiasco we can just close down that forum and re-open this one...

The one thing I dont like about vB is the way the whole forum looks, one of the major things for me while I was new here at TBT was just how cool the skin was...

But IdK maybe its all been changed now or something.

(BtW when we move over I call dibs on the username 'Ciar


----------



## Dantheman500

I bet that Jason guy is not fond of this....he has like a million tbt bells.


----------



## Darren Gilmour

I wasn't talking about IF, I was talking about IPB. IF is a really old version of IPB, ran by Zathyus isn't it not? IPB Is just awesome.  I have never liked VB, in many ways. Just the look of the forums, they look... odd.


----------



## Elliot

Well, we should reach our 1 million post count then move to that 
Thats what i thought


----------



## Jas0n

Darren Gilmour said:
			
		

> I wasn't talking about IF, I was talking about IPB. IF is a really old version of IPB, ran by Zathyus isn't it not? IPB Is just awesome.  I have never liked VB, in many ways. Just the look of the forums, they look... odd.


They look odd because most people that use vB don't know how to customise the skins properly. You see, in the vB admin panel there is a section for editing the skin & in this section are more sections to change colours, text formatting, etc for the different parts of the forum. Most people simply change these base colours and be done with it, but if you know how to edit the vB skin properly, you could make it look exactly the same, if not better, than the skin we have on here now.


----------



## fitzy

Awesome, when will the move take place?


----------



## Thunder

nintenmad said:
			
		

> I think itd be good, and anyways if the whole thing is an absolute fiasco we can just close down that forum and re-open this one...
> 
> The one thing I dont like about vB is the way the whole forum looks, one of the major things for me while I was new here at TBT was just how cool the skin was...
> 
> But IdK maybe its all been changed now or something.
> 
> (BtW when we move over I call dibs on the username 'Ciar


----------



## NikoKing

VBulletin is 1000 times better than ZetaBoards, mostly the profile customization and the board customization.  I say go for it.


----------



## NikoKing

Darren Gilmour said:
			
		

> I wasn't talking about IF, I was talking about IPB. IF is a really old version of IPB, ran by Zathyus isn't it not? IPB Is just awesome.  I have never liked VB, in many ways. Just the look of the forums, they look... odd.


(sorry for double post, but I felt the need to reply)

It's because the forum creators are really lazy, I've seen lots of VB sites that have amazing skins.  You just have to put effort into it, people are lazy and just change the base color and don't add any funk to it at all.


----------



## Megamannt125

So did anyone ever answer my question on whether or not we'll still be able to log on this TBT to look at PMs and things? I'm not digging through 21 pages to see if someone answered.


----------



## NikoKing

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> So did anyone ever answer my question on whether or not we'll still be able to log on this TBT to look at PMs and things? I'm not digging through 21 pages to see if someone answered.


I'm not sure, he might close this site.  There's no way yet to move a ZB created forum to a powerful server, but I'm not sure.  Why would you look at PMs on this site anyways?  VB has a PM system AND a profile message system (which I love <3 )


----------



## fitzy

nook said:
			
		

> I don't know about this....I'm kinda used to Zetaboards now.....Wait a minute, can you move the members?


Damn it Storm! 
You shouldn't have made a big topic about it. xD
/jk


----------



## NikoKing

But yeah, your guys' post counts should be moved from what Storm says.  The archive of threads, posts, and etc. will not be imported, I don't think there's anyway to do that.

Another positive thing about VB, they allow discussion about online gaming (hence Pokemon TBT Version) which means I could post about it on the VB site.


----------



## Megamannt125

Nikoking said:
			
		

> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So did anyone ever answer my question on whether or not we'll still be able to log on this TBT to look at PMs and things? I'm not digging through 21 pages to see if someone answered.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not sure, he might close this site.  There's no way yet to move a ZB created forum to a powerful server, but I'm not sure.  Why would you look at PMs on this site anyways?  VB has a PM system AND a profile message system (which I love <3 )
Click to expand...

Memories I guess.


----------



## «Jack»

Nikoking said:
			
		

> But yeah, your guys' post counts should be moved from what Storm says.  The archive of threads, posts, and etc. will not be imported, I don't think there's anyway to do that.
> 
> Another positive thing about VB, they allow discussion about online gaming (hence Pokemon TBT Version) which means I could post about it on the VB site.


Um... Storm's been saying that post counts won't be moved.


----------



## NikoKing

nephewjack said:
			
		

> Nikoking said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But yeah, your guys' post counts should be moved from what Storm says.  The archive of threads, posts, and etc. will not be imported, I don't think there's anyway to do that.
> 
> Another positive thing about VB, they allow discussion about online gaming (hence Pokemon TBT Version) which means I could post about it on the VB site.
> 
> 
> 
> Um... Storm's been saying that post counts won't be moved.
Click to expand...

Oh okay, well from what I read on an earlier page he was talking about importing them.  Maybe he is, maybe he isn't.


----------



## Ciaran

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> Nikoking said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So did anyone ever answer my question on whether or not we'll still be able to log on this TBT to look at PMs and things? I'm not digging through 21 pages to see if someone answered.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not sure, he might close this site.  There's no way yet to move a ZB created forum to a powerful server, but I'm not sure.  Why would you look at PMs on this site anyways?  VB has a PM system AND a profile message system (which I love <3 )
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Memories I guess.
Click to expand...

You'll be able to.

Theyll probably just lock all the boards on here.

Storm said something about it a few pages back...


----------



## Jeremy

Darren Gilmour said:
			
		

> I wasn't talking about IF, I was talking about IPB. IF is a really old version of IPB, ran by Zathyus isn't it not? IPB Is just awesome.  I have never liked VB, in many ways. Just the look of the forums, they look... odd.


Well I'm glad your main criticism is how vB looks, because I hate how vB3 looks as well.  But vB4 looks nice in my opinion.


----------



## NikoKing

stormcommander said:
			
		

> Darren Gilmour said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wasn't talking about IF, I was talking about IPB. IF is a really old version of IPB, ran by Zathyus isn't it not? IPB Is just awesome.  I have never liked VB, in many ways. Just the look of the forums, they look... odd.
> 
> 
> 
> Well I'm glad your main criticism is how vB looks, because I hate how vB3 looks as well.  But vB4 looks nice in my opinion.
Click to expand...

Yeah, a lot of cheesy forums I know use vB3.


----------



## Ryusaki

well then i will not be going on tbt anymore because every time i go on a website 
powered be one of them my laptop get's stuck and does not work


----------



## Zex

web master said:
			
		

> well then i will not be going on tbt anymore because every time i go on a website
> powered be one of them my laptop get's stuck and does not work


And no one cares!!!


----------



## muffun

Meh, go for it.


----------



## Jeremy

web master said:
			
		

> well then i will not be going on tbt anymore because every time i go on a website
> powered be one of them my laptop get's stuck and does not work


???

Are you sure about that


----------



## Ryusaki

stormcommander said:
			
		

> web master said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> well then i will not be going on tbt anymore because every time i go on a website
> powered be one of them my laptop get's stuck and does not work
> 
> 
> 
> ???
> 
> Are you sure about that
Click to expand...

very and it could happen to a lot of Oder people on the bell tree


----------



## Zex

web master said:
			
		

> stormcommander said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> web master said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> well then i will not be going on tbt anymore because every time i go on a website
> powered be one of them my laptop get's stuck and does not work
> 
> 
> 
> ???
> 
> Are you sure about that
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> very and it could happen to a lot of Oder people on the bell tree
Click to expand...

Excuse me.

Whats "Oder people"

Smelly people?


----------



## Jeremy

web master said:
			
		

> stormcommander said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> web master said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> well then i will not be going on tbt anymore because every time i go on a website
> powered be one of them my laptop get's stuck and does not work
> 
> 
> 
> ???
> 
> Are you sure about that
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> very and it could happen to a lot of Oder people on the bell tree
Click to expand...

what do you mean "stuck"

try this one 

And try this: http://www.vbulletin.com/forum/forum.php

That's vB4.0

does it work for you?


----------



## Bacon Boy

stormcommander said:
			
		

> web master said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> stormcommander said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> web master said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> well then i will not be going on tbt anymore because every time i go on a website
> powered be one of them my laptop get's stuck and does not work
> 
> 
> 
> ???
> 
> Are you sure about that
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> very and it could happen to a lot of Oder people on the bell tree
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> what do you mean "stuck"
> 
> try this one
> 
> And try this: http://www.vbulletin.com/forum/forum.php
> 
> That's vB4.0
> 
> does it work for you?
Click to expand...

Just ignore web, he/she is such a pessimist...


----------



## NikoKing

web master said:
			
		

> stormcommander said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> web master said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> well then i will not be going on tbt anymore because every time i go on a website
> powered be one of them my laptop get's stuck and does not work
> 
> 
> 
> ???
> 
> Are you sure about that
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> very and it could happen to a lot of Oder people on the bell tree
Click to expand...

That sucks for the smelly people, not being able to go on the new TBT anymore.

Plus I'm sure you could go on that site, I could go on a VB forum with a 1993 Mac at the least.


----------



## Gnome

web master said:
			
		

> well then i will not be going on tbt anymore because every time i go on a website
> powered be one of them my laptop get's stuck and does not work


yay.


----------



## Jas0n

AverageSean said:
			
		

> web master said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> well then i will not be going on tbt anymore because every time i go on a website
> powered be one of them my laptop get's stuck and does not work
> 
> 
> 
> yay.
Click to expand...

This.


----------



## Prof Gallows

I'm for it.
zetaboards just isn't cutting it anymore.


----------



## sunate

Ugh.. I had to work and missed most of the conversation. 
Here is my plan please read throughlly.
1. All members (who care to be apart of TBT) can re regester.
2. Members who feel that their post count needs to be restored can submit a post recount( storm or another admin will manually Insert your origanal post count to date.
3. Along with the request fourm submitted will be the bell count of that member to the current date as well.( providing we find a good currencey hack)
4. We can create a graphics team team to help design new skins ands icons etc... For the fourms.
5. Members can submit new ideas for the fourms such as events ranks and groups and such.

People put some effort to this plan and have hope and courage and this could be one of TBT's greatest moves ( in a good way) also this site would be archived so none of TBT's history will be lost!!!!

Well comments on my plan anyone?


----------



## Pear

sunate said:
			
		

> Ugh.. I had to work and missed most of the conversation.
> Here is my plan please read throughlly.
> 1. All members (who care to be apart of TBT) can re regester.
> 2. Members who feel that their post count needs to be restored can submit a post recount( storm or another admin will manually Insert your origanal post count to date.
> 3. Along with the request fourm submitted will be the bell count of that member to the current date as well.( providing we find a good currencey hack)
> 4. We can create a graphics team team to help design new skins ands icons etc... For the fourms.
> 5. Members can submit new ideas for the fourms such as events ranks and groups and such.
> 
> People put some effort to this plan and have hope and courage and this could be one of TBT's greatest moves ( in a good way) also this site would be archived so none of TBT's history will be lost!!!!
> 
> Well comments on my plan anyone?


That's a quality post right thar. ^^


----------



## «Jack»

sunate said:
			
		

> Ugh.. I had to work and missed most of the conversation.
> Here is my plan please read throughlly.
> 1. All members (who care to be apart of TBT) can re regester.
> 2. Members who feel that their post count needs to be restored can submit a post recount( storm or another admin will manually Insert your origanal post count to date.
> 3. Along with the request fourm submitted will be the bell count of that member to the current date as well.( providing we find a good currencey hack)
> 4. We can create a graphics team team to help design new skins ands icons etc... For the fourms.
> 5. Members can submit new ideas for the fourms such as events ranks and groups and such.
> 
> People put some effort to this plan and have hope and courage and this could be one of TBT's greatest moves ( in a good way) also this site would be archived so none of TBT's history will be lost!!!!
> 
> Well comments on my plan anyone?


That sounds like a lot of meaningless work for the admin.


----------



## sunate

Meaningless work?? The admin wouldn't be alone and he wants to use a diffrent host. Storm pays for this site and if he wants to move it he can and I think it would be a good move for TBT.


----------



## Prof Gallows

sunate said:
			
		

> Ugh.. I had to work and missed most of the conversation.
> Here is my plan please read throughlly.
> 1. All members (who care to be apart of TBT) can re regester.
> 2. Members who feel that their post count needs to be restored can submit a post recount( storm or another admin will manually Insert your origanal post count to date.
> 3. Along with the request fourm submitted will be the bell count of that member to the current date as well.( providing we find a good currencey hack)
> 4. We can create a graphics team team to help design new skins ands icons etc... For the fourms.
> 5. Members can submit new ideas for the fourms such as events ranks and groups and such.
> 
> People put some effort to this plan and have hope and courage and this could be one of TBT's greatest moves ( in a good way) also this site would be archived so none of TBT's history will be lost!!!!
> 
> Well comments on my plan anyone?


If the site is being moved, I don't think the post count should matter.
That's too much work for Storm, and it's meaningless.
Same for the bells.

But everything else sounds fine.


----------



## Pear

nephewjack said:
			
		

> sunate said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ugh.. I had to work and missed most of the conversation.
> Here is my plan please read throughlly.
> 1. All members (who care to be apart of TBT) can re regester.
> 2. Members who feel that their post count needs to be restored can submit a post recount( storm or another admin will manually Insert your origanal post count to date.
> 3. Along with the request fourm submitted will be the bell count of that member to the current date as well.( providing we find a good currencey hack)
> 4. We can create a graphics team team to help design new skins ands icons etc... For the fourms.
> 5. Members can submit new ideas for the fourms such as events ranks and groups and such.
> 
> People put some effort to this plan and have hope and courage and this could be one of TBT's greatest moves ( in a good way) also this site would be archived so none of TBT's history will be lost!!!!
> 
> Well comments on my plan anyone?
> 
> 
> 
> That sounds like a lot of meaningless work for the admin.
Click to expand...

Not really. Think about it, there aren't that many members. There would be no point n transferring someone's post count who didn't register on the new TBT. And it's not like everyone would re-register immediately. It would be staggered.


----------



## «Jack»

pear40 said:
			
		

> nephewjack said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sunate said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ugh.. I had to work and missed most of the conversation.
> Here is my plan please read throughlly.
> 1. All members (who care to be apart of TBT) can re regester.
> 2. Members who feel that their post count needs to be restored can submit a post recount( storm or another admin will manually Insert your origanal post count to date.
> 3. Along with the request fourm submitted will be the bell count of that member to the current date as well.( providing we find a good currencey hack)
> 4. We can create a graphics team team to help design new skins ands icons etc... For the fourms.
> 5. Members can submit new ideas for the fourms such as events ranks and groups and such.
> 
> People put some effort to this plan and have hope and courage and this could be one of TBT's greatest moves ( in a good way) also this site would be archived so none of TBT's history will be lost!!!!
> 
> Well comments on my plan anyone?
> 
> 
> 
> That sounds like a lot of meaningless work for the admin.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not really. Think about it, there aren't that many members. There would be no point n transferring someone's post count who didn't register on the new TBT. And it's not like everyone would re-register immediately. It would be staggered.
Click to expand...

. Seriously, what does having a super high post count do for you guys? Give it up.


----------



## sunate

Exactly my point!!


----------



## Pear

sunate said:
			
		

> Exactly my point!!


Agreeing with me or Jack?


----------



## «Jack»

pear40 said:
			
		

> sunate said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Exactly my point!!
> 
> 
> 
> Agreeing with me or Jack?
Click to expand...

MEH.


----------



## sunate

nephewjack said:
			
		

> pear40 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nephewjack said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sunate said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ugh.. I had to work and missed most of the conversation.
> Here is my plan please read throughlly.
> 1. All members (who care to be apart of TBT) can re regester.
> 2. Members who feel that their post count needs to be restored can submit a post recount( storm or another admin will manually Insert your origanal post count to date.
> 3. Along with the request fourm submitted will be the bell count of that member to the current date as well.( providing we find a good currencey hack)
> 4. We can create a graphics team team to help design new skins ands icons etc... For the fourms.
> 5. Members can submit new ideas for the fourms such as events ranks and groups and such.
> 
> People put some effort to this plan and have hope and courage and this could be one of TBT's greatest moves ( in a good way) also this site would be archived so none of TBT's history will be lost!!!!
> 
> Well comments on my plan anyone?
> 
> 
> 
> That sounds like a lot of meaningless work for the admin.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not really. Think about it, there aren't that many members. There would be no point n transferring someone's post count who didn't register on the new TBT. And it's not like everyone would re-register immediately. It would be staggered.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> . Seriously, what does having a super high post count do for you guys? Give it up.
Click to expand...

I think your attitude sucks and that your not thinking about other members opiouns.


----------



## Prof Gallows

nephewjack said:
			
		

> Seriously, what does having a super high post count do for you guys? Give it up.


I agree with this.
If the site is being moved, everyone should treat it like a new forum.


----------



## Pear

Trikki said:
			
		

> nephewjack said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seriously, what does having a super high post count do for you guys? Give it up.
> 
> 
> 
> I agree with this.
> If the site is being moved, everyone should treat it like a new forum.
Click to expand...

How is it a new forum? There would be the same members, the same staff, the same boards, everything. The only difference is the forum software it's running on. In my eyes, it wouldn't be a completely new forum.


----------



## sunate

This fourm is not starting over. The fourm is just moving.


----------



## Prof Gallows

pear40 said:
			
		

> Trikki said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nephewjack said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seriously, what does having a super high post count do for you guys? Give it up.
> 
> 
> 
> I agree with this.
> If the site is being moved, everyone should treat it like a new forum.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How is it a new forum? There would be the same members, the same staff, the same boards, everything. The only difference is the forum software it's running on. In my eyes, it wouldn't be a completely new forum.
Click to expand...

But what does it really matter?
That's more stuff Storm has to do. It's easier to just make the new board, let people rejoin, and enjoy it.
Going through 50+ members to add post counts is just ridiculous.


----------



## Pear

sunate said:
			
		

> This fourm is not starting over. The fourm is just moving.


Exactly. The notion that it would be a "Blank slate" is completely ridiculous. You would still know all the members by their personality and their previous actions.


----------



## Prof Gallows

pear40 said:
			
		

> sunate said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This fourm is not starting over. The fourm is just moving.
> 
> 
> 
> Exactly. The notion that it would be a "Blank slate" is completely ridiculous. You would still know all the members by their personality and their previous actions.
Click to expand...

Exactly. So what does post count really matter in it?


----------



## Pear

Trikki said:
			
		

> pear40 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trikki said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nephewjack said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seriously, what does having a super high post count do for you guys? Give it up.
> 
> 
> 
> I agree with this.
> If the site is being moved, everyone should treat it like a new forum.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How is it a new forum? There would be the same members, the same staff, the same boards, everything. The only difference is the forum software it's running on. In my eyes, it wouldn't be a completely new forum.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> But what does it really matter?
> That's more stuff Storm has to do. It's easier to just make the new board, let people rejoin, and enjoy it.
> Going through 50+ members to add post counts is just ridiculous.
Click to expand...

He could make some other mods admin temporarily to sift through everything. 

EDIT- Now that reread what I said, it sounds ridiculous.  >_<


----------



## sunate

Trikki said:
			
		

> pear40 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trikki said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nephewjack said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seriously, what does having a super high post count do for you guys? Give it up.
> 
> 
> 
> I agree with this.
> If the site is being moved, everyone should treat it like a new forum.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How is it a new forum? There would be the same members, the same staff, the same boards, everything. The only difference is the forum software it's running on. In my eyes, it wouldn't be a completely new forum.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> But what does it really matter?
> That's more stuff Storm has to do. It's easier to just make the new board, let people rejoin, and enjoy it.
> Going through 50+ members to add post counts is just ridiculous.
Click to expand...

That's a admins job you moron. There are people on these fourms that have been here for years and would hate for their slate to be wiped clean unlike a noob like you.


----------



## «Jack»

sunate said:
			
		

> Trikki said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pear40 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trikki said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nephewjack said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seriously, what does having a super high post count do for you guys? Give it up.
> 
> 
> 
> I agree with this.
> If the site is being moved, everyone should treat it like a new forum.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How is it a new forum? There would be the same members, the same staff, the same boards, everything. The only difference is the forum software it's running on. In my eyes, it wouldn't be a completely new forum.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> But what does it really matter?
> That's more stuff Storm has to do. It's easier to just make the new board, let people rejoin, and enjoy it.
> Going through 50+ members to add post counts is just ridiculous.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's a admins job you moron. There are people on these fourms that have been here for years and would hate for their slate to be wiped clean unlike a noob like you.
Click to expand...

When you result to name calling, your argument dissipates. Seriously, have an intelligent debate without resorting to names.


----------



## Prof Gallows

sunate said:
			
		

> Trikki said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pear40 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trikki said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nephewjack said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seriously, what does having a super high post count do for you guys? Give it up.
> 
> 
> 
> I agree with this.
> If the site is being moved, everyone should treat it like a new forum.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How is it a new forum? There would be the same members, the same staff, the same boards, everything. The only difference is the forum software it's running on. In my eyes, it wouldn't be a completely new forum.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> But what does it really matter?
> That's more stuff Storm has to do. It's easier to just make the new board, let people rejoin, and enjoy it.
> Going through 50+ members to add post counts is just ridiculous.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's a admins job you moron. There are people on these fourms that have been here for years and would hate for their slate to be wiped clean unlike a noob like you.
Click to expand...

Oh yes. Because post count is how smart you are on this site. I completely forgot.
The admins job is to make and run the site. Not go through and add post counts for people who would absolutely die if their post counts were gone. It would be the end of everything holy if they didn't have something to brag about..
Of course, you won't understand that because you can only see what your own eyes see, which in my eyes, is horrible spelling and a childish attitude.


----------



## sunate

No peoples inconsiderate thoughts for other members is what makes me mad.


----------



## «Jack»

sunate said:
			
		

> No peoples inconsiderate thoughts for other members is what makes me mad.


Why do they _need_ the post count, then? It's just inconsiderate busywork for the most important member of all, storm.


----------



## Prof Gallows

sunate said:
			
		

> No peoples inconsiderate thoughts for other members is what makes me mad.


Inconsiderate is name calling.
It also isn't very considerate to make Storm add a bunch of meaningless numbers to a bunch of accounts. If people want to keep their posts counts, then they can stay here.
I don't see what is so important about them other than bragging rights, which is also dumb in itself.
You don't think enough to even know inconsideration when it's looking straight at you.


----------



## sunate

You act as though storms going to be alone? If anything is to be great in life works is going
to have to be done. No the number of posts don't show how smart you are, why be a smart ass? The point is with a good plan and time everthing can be done to make everyone happy.


----------



## «Jack»

sunate said:
			
		

> You act as though storms going to be alone? If anything is to be great in life works is going
> to have to be done. No the number of posts don't show how smart you are, why be a smart ass? The point is with a good plan and time everthing can be done to make everyone happy.


Who else is going to do it, then? Making mods temp admins is a recipe for disaster in my opinion.


----------



## Pear

I'm gonna go out on a limb and say it: I like my post count. Why? I have no idea. But I do. It's like if you were playing a video game for 6 months, and your data got corrupted.


----------



## Jeremy

The main issue I have with putting in post counts is that they would be "phantom post counts."  It's a number... but there aren't real posts to match it.


----------



## «Jack»

pear40 said:
			
		

> I'm gonna go out on a limb and say it: I like my post count. Why? I have no idea. But I do. It's like if you were playing a video game for 6 months, and your data got corrupted.


That happened to me. I got pissed for like 5 minutes, then moved on. Because it's *just a game.*


----------



## Pear

stormcommander said:
			
		

> The main issue I have with putting in post counts is that they would be "phantom post counts."  It's a number... but there aren't real posts to match it.


Could it cause an error?
I don't know, I've never used a pro forum software.


----------



## Prof Gallows

sunate said:
			
		

> You act as though storms going to be alone? If anything is to be great in life works is going
> to have to be done. No the number of posts don't show how smart you are, why be a smart ass? The point is with a good plan and time everthing can be done to make everyone happy.


Everyone should be happy he's moving the site instead of closing it down.
and Storm is alone when it comes to Admins. Mods can't edit post counts. and they shouldn't have to in the first place.


----------



## NikoKing

pear40 said:
			
		

> stormcommander said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The main issue I have with putting in post counts is that they would be "phantom post counts."  It's a number... but there aren't real posts to match it.
> 
> 
> 
> Could it cause an error?
> I don't know, I've never used a pro forum software.
Click to expand...

Not really, but it's a bit odd of having a 2000 post count without any posts on the new TBT site to prove it.


----------



## sunate

Look before my fourms had been hacked it was a very active place as a admin I had alot of work to do although it wasn't easy and very time consuming it made the fourms feel more
like home to everyone. I think if anyone should decide it should be storm. Let
him decide.


----------



## Pear

Nikoking said:
			
		

> pear40 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> stormcommander said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The main issue I have with putting in post counts is that they would be "phantom post counts."  It's a number... but there aren't real posts to match it.
> 
> 
> 
> Could it cause an error?
> I don't know, I've never used a pro forum software.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not really, but it's a bit odd of having a 2000 post count without any posts on the new TBT site to prove it.
Click to expand...

So someone could accuse TBT of having X number if posts, when in fact we don't?


----------



## NikoKing

pear40 said:
			
		

> Nikoking said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pear40 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> stormcommander said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The main issue I have with putting in post counts is that they would be "phantom post counts."  It's a number... but there aren't real posts to match it.
> 
> 
> 
> Could it cause an error?
> I don't know, I've never used a pro forum software.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not really, but it's a bit odd of having a 2000 post count without any posts on the new TBT site to prove it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So someone could accuse TBT of having X number if posts, when in fact we don't?
Click to expand...

Yeah, like you could increase your post count without making posts if you were an admin.  You get what I mean?


----------



## «Jack»

sunate said:
			
		

> Look before my fourms had been hacked it was a very active place as a admin I had alot of work to do although it wasn't easy and very time consuming it made the fourms feel more
> like home to everyone. I think if anyone should decide it should be storm. Let
> him decide.


He's saying that he's on the no post count side so far.


----------



## Micah

I missed most of this conversation.

Has the staff decided yet?


----------



## Jeremy

pear40 said:
			
		

> stormcommander said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The main issue I have with putting in post counts is that they would be "phantom post counts."  It's a number... but there aren't real posts to match it.
> 
> 
> 
> Could it cause an error?
> I don't know, I've never used a pro forum software.
Click to expand...

No, it just means some people have fake counts while others don't.  So they aren't real post counts if numbers are added.  Which is weird.


----------



## sunate

Is anyone aware of the rpanime.com's file coruption? They had to start over but their post counts remained In tact and their really wasn't a big issue over it. Plus this site would be archived so it's not like there wouldn't be any posts to show for the number.


----------



## Pear

sunate said:
			
		

> Is anyone aware of the rpanime.com's file coruption? They had to start over but their post counts remained In tact and their really wasn't a big issue over it. Plus this site would be archived so it's not like there wouldn't be any posts to show for the number.


Exactly. It's not like we're bluffing without anything to back it up. For instance, on my failed ZB forum, I set my post count to -98,980, just because I could. This wouldn't be like that.


----------



## Micah

pear40 said:
			
		

> sunate said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is anyone aware of the rpanime.com's file coruption? They had to start over but their post counts remained In tact and their really wasn't a big issue over it. Plus this site would be archived so it's not like there wouldn't be any posts to show for the number.
> 
> 
> 
> Exactly. It's not like we're bluffing without anything to back it up. For instance, on my failed ZB forum, I set my post count to -98,980, just because I could.
Click to expand...

Tsk, tsk, tsk.


----------



## Micah

I dunno, I never liked TBT bells. I never collect them or use them, so I wouldn't really mind losing them.

And I lost all interest in post count once I hit green.


----------



## SamXX

web master said:
			
		

> well then i will not be going on tbt anymore because every time i go on a website
> powered be one of them my laptop get's stuck and does not work


Yes but you're the Web master, you can cope with it.


----------



## SamXX

Trikki said:
			
		

> nephewjack said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seriously, what does having a super high post count do for you guys? Give it up.
> 
> 
> 
> I agree with this.
> If the site is being moved, everyone should treat it like a new forum.
Click to expand...

Also, what does having a high post count achieve? Is it so you can say to everyone you know:

"Look at me! I have nothing else to do with my life so I sit on the computer and post at a forum I have over 3,000 posts on!!!"

Really?

Ok so building up that many posts would take a while but so? You come here to talk, not to gain posts.


----------



## Zex

If we moved, we wouldn't have 8000 members anymore.


----------



## Gnome

SAMwich said:
			
		

> Trikki said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nephewjack said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seriously, what does having a super high post count do for you guys? Give it up.
> 
> 
> 
> I agree with this.
> If the site is being moved, everyone should treat it like a new forum.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Also, what does having a high post count achieve? Is it so you can say to everyone you know:
> 
> "Look at me! I have nothing else to do with my life so I sit on the computer and post at a forum I have over 3,000 posts on!!!"
> 
> Really?
> 
> Ok so building up that many posts would take a while but so? You come here to talk, not to gain posts.
Click to expand...

Gnome looks at Sam's post count.

Yeah...


----------



## Jas0n

Zexion said:
			
		

> If we moved, we wouldn't have 8000 members anymore.


Not like it matters, the amount of members means nothing, it's the amount of ACTIVE members that should matter.


----------



## Metal_Sonic007

Hmm interesting reading and I think it could work just fine.


----------



## Garrett x50 cal

Why do so many people care about their post count and bells?


----------



## ! AlainLeGrand !

#Garrett said:
			
		

> Why do so many people care about their post count and bells?


I dont know , because they are proud ? Its not the end of the world.

Or maybe because they would return has a noob ?


----------



## Jeremy

Blue_Alain said:
			
		

> #Garrett said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why do so many people care about their post count and bells?
> 
> 
> 
> I dont know , because they are proud ? Its not the end of the world.
> 
> Or maybe because they would return has a noob ?
Click to expand...

Not really.  Everyone would start with 0.  Even me.


----------



## SamXX

AverageSean said:
			
		

> SAMwich said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trikki said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nephewjack said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seriously, what does having a super high post count do for you guys? Give it up.
> 
> 
> 
> I agree with this.
> If the site is being moved, everyone should treat it like a new forum.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Also, what does having a high post count achieve? Is it so you can say to everyone you know:
> 
> "Look at me! I have nothing else to do with my life so I sit on the computer and post at a forum I have over 3,000 posts on!!!"
> 
> Really?
> 
> Ok so building up that many posts would take a while but so? You come here to talk, not to gain posts.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> AverageSean looks at Sam's post count.
> 
> Yeah...
Click to expand...

I mean like it's not something to boast about really.


----------



## Jman

You've built this board up over 5 years, why stop now?


----------



## SamXX

stormcommander said:
			
		

> Blue_Alain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> #Garrett said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why do so many people care about their post count and bells?
> 
> 
> 
> I dont know , because they are proud ? Its not the end of the world.
> 
> Or maybe because they would return has a noob ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not really.  Everyone would start with 0.  Even me.
Click to expand...

I must screenshot that.


----------



## Joe

I really recommend vBulletin. I prefer it a lot.

But, 4.0 is really harder to install than 3.8

You could use the Nulled Version of vB. It's free :3
But, most likely, it'll get deleted.

You could ask member to donate :3

Thats how I got my vB forum. 

And the ppl who Donate, get a special user color, and a bigger avatar size, access to VIP access.
VIP's being donaters.


----------



## Zex

I thought about it. I think its a good idea. When will the change take place?


----------



## [Nook]

Go change...I don't care.....and I just turned yellow, too...


----------



## Miss Chibi

Couldn't people be able to pose as other people by using their username?
I don't really see anything wrong with TBT now.


----------



## [Nook]

Miss Chibi said:
			
		

> Couldn't people be able to pose as other people by using their username?
> I don't really see anything wrong with TBT now.


Or trying to prevent certain people from coming here.


----------



## Miss Chibi

Wait if and when TBT is put on vB, will people not be allowed to post on this forum anymore?


----------



## Thunder

Miss Chibi said:
			
		

> Wait if and when TBT is put on vB, will people not be allowed to post on this forum anymore?


Yeah, this place will just get locked up.


----------



## Prof Gallows

nook said:
			
		

> Miss Chibi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Couldn't people be able to pose as other people by using their username?
> I don't really see anything wrong with TBT now.
> 
> 
> 
> Or trying to prevent certain people from coming here.
Click to expand...

This site is limited. We need to be moved to have better features. zetaboards sucks anyway.
and if people were to pose as other people, it proves they have no life.

This place needs moved, badly. and I think if people want to stay here instead of going somewhere improving, they can. There just won't be any mods or staff to take care of them.


----------



## Miss Chibi

So can we have different usernames on the new TBT?
Or would it be better to just keep the same usernames so theres no confusion?
It's sorta sad if you think about it though, abandoning like 5 years of a forum. :x


----------



## merinda!

Miss Chibi said:
			
		

> So can we have different usernames on the new TBT?
> Or would it be better to just keep the same usernames so theres no confusion?
> It's sorta sad if you think about it though, abandoning like 5 years of a forum. :x


*We're not starting all over again.
We're just moving to a different host.*


----------



## Prof Gallows

Miss Chibi said:
			
		

> So can we have different usernames on the new TBT?
> Or would it be better to just keep the same usernames so theres no confusion?
> It's sorta sad if you think about it though, abandoning like 5 years of a forum. :x


Nobody is abandoning it.
We're *moving*.
It just won't be on zetaboards anymore, thankfully.


----------



## Miss Chibi

Trikki said:
			
		

> Miss Chibi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So can we have different usernames on the new TBT?
> Or would it be better to just keep the same usernames so theres no confusion?
> It's sorta sad if you think about it though, abandoning like 5 years of a forum. :x
> 
> 
> 
> Nobody is abandoning it.
> We're *moving*.
> It just won't be on zetaboards anymore, thankfully.
Click to expand...

Yup I know, I mean just leaving a forum alone that was there for such a long time, but whatever, as long as TBT lives on


----------



## NikoKing

Miss Chibi said:
			
		

> Couldn't people be able to pose as other people by using their username?
> I don't really see anything wrong with TBT now.


Storm said he'll make sure you get the username you had on the original TBT site with IPs and other things.


----------



## Miss Chibi

Nikoking said:
			
		

> Miss Chibi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Couldn't people be able to pose as other people by using their username?
> I don't really see anything wrong with TBT now.
> 
> 
> 
> Storm said he'll make sure you get the username you had on the original TBT site with IPs and other things.
Click to expand...

But can we have new usernames and just say what our old TBT usernames were?
Because if people were posing as you, you can just make an account on new TBT and PM storm or something.
<small><small><small>lolalotofquestions. :x</small></small></small>


----------



## bittermeat

Emerald. said:
			
		

> We're not starting all over again.
> We're just moving to a different host.


We would be practically be starting all over again.


----------



## merinda!

bittermeat said:
			
		

> Emerald. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We're not starting all over again.
> We're just moving to a different host.
> 
> 
> 
> We would be practically be starting all over again.
Click to expand...

*In a way yes but no.*


----------



## NikoKing

Miss Chibi said:
			
		

> Nikoking said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Miss Chibi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Couldn't people be able to pose as other people by using their username?
> I don't really see anything wrong with TBT now.
> 
> 
> 
> Storm said he'll make sure you get the username you had on the original TBT site with IPs and other things.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> But can we have new usernames and just say what our old TBT usernames were?
> Because if people were posing as you, you can just make an account on new TBT and PM storm or something.
> <small><small><small>lolalotofquestions. :x</small></small></small>
Click to expand...

Uh... I'm not sure about that, how would I know?  Only storm would know that.  All I can say is, you register with your old name, then request a name change on VB.


----------



## Nic

I kind of changed my mind. I really don't mind switching over.


----------



## sunate

To conform your not posing as some one storm can just match ip's for proof. Really not that hard.


----------



## Clown Town

For all you who dont like change GTFO

ZB should not have us tied down because they want to make money off us... so i say do it for the lols...


----------



## Zex

Clown Town said:
			
		

> For all you who dont like change GTFO
> 
> ZB should not have us tied down because they want to make money off us... so i say do it for the lols...


And the link is there... why?


----------



## PaJami

So... On VB4, it's a paid for service, correct? Would we _have_ to pay for anything on the site, or is more a donate if you wish? Or am I wrong


----------



## Nigel

cornman64 said:
			
		

> So... On VB4, it's a paid for service, correct? Would we _have_ to pay for anything on the site, or is more a donate if you wish? Or am I wrong


No you wouldn't need to pay for anything. Storm may open up donations which will allow you to donate money towards the site but that will be optional. Hopefully the renenue we get from ads will be enough to keep the site up and running.


----------



## Zex

Nigel91 said:
			
		

> cornman64 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So... On VB4, it's a paid for service, correct? Would we _have_ to pay for anything on the site, or is more a donate if you wish? Or am I wrong
> 
> 
> 
> No you wouldn't need to pay for anything. Storm may open up donations which will allow you to donate money towards the site but that will be optional. Hopefully the renenue we get from ads will be enough to keep the site up and running.
Click to expand...

Wait wait wait.

You guys get paid?


----------



## SamXX

Zexion said:
			
		

> Nigel91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornman64 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So... On VB4, it's a paid for service, correct? Would we _have_ to pay for anything on the site, or is more a donate if you wish? Or am I wrong
> 
> 
> 
> No you wouldn't need to pay for anything. Storm may open up donations which will allow you to donate money towards the site but that will be optional. Hopefully the renenue we get from ads will be enough to keep the site up and running.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wait wait wait.
> 
> You guys get paid?
Click to expand...

Storm will _if_ we move to vB because of the ads. Currently ZetaBoards are probably making loads of money from the ads up there.


----------



## Zex

SAMwich said:
			
		

> Zexion said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nigel91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornman64 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So... On VB4, it's a paid for service, correct? Would we _have_ to pay for anything on the site, or is more a donate if you wish? Or am I wrong
> 
> 
> 
> No you wouldn't need to pay for anything. Storm may open up donations which will allow you to donate money towards the site but that will be optional. Hopefully the renenue we get from ads will be enough to keep the site up and running.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wait wait wait.
> 
> You guys get paid?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Storm will _if_ we move to vB because of the ads. Currently ZetaBoards are probably making loads of money from the ads up there.
Click to expand...

All because of us.


----------



## djherorocks

Will hacking discussion be allowed unlike on zeta boards?


----------



## Zex

djherorocks said:
			
		

> Will hacking discussion be allowed unlike on zeta boards?


No. Thats a rule of TBT. Not just of ZB. 

<small>_Noobs..._</small>


----------



## djherorocks

why am I not suprised!


----------



## SamXX

Zexion said:
			
		

> djherorocks said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Will hacking discussion be allowed unlike on zeta boards?
> 
> 
> 
> No. Thats a rule of TBT. Not just of ZB.
> 
> <small>_Noobs..._</small>
Click to expand...

Well if Storm wanted to let us we could (on vB) but just not here.


----------



## Zex

djherorocks said:
			
		

> why am I not suprised!


Because your an annoying little *censored.7.6*?


----------



## SamXX

Zexion said:
			
		

> djherorocks said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> why am I not suprised!
> 
> 
> 
> Because your an annoying little *censored.7.6*?
Click to expand...

^


----------



## djherorocks

Well who knows what the future holds. But yes if someone has the opportunity to start making more money by moving over I think we all can afford to lose those virtual tbt bells and start over. After all how many of those virtual bells have been cheated for with multiple accounts?


----------



## djherorocks

SAMwich said:
			
		

> Zexion said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> djherorocks said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> why am I not suprised!
> 
> 
> 
> Because your an annoying little *censored.7.6*?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ^
Click to expand...

Here we go on this board now. You got something to say to me say it to my face in real life. Don't hide behind the internet man.


----------



## NikoKing

Nigel91 said:
			
		

> cornman64 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So... On VB4, it's a paid for service, correct? Would we _have_ to pay for anything on the site, or is more a donate if you wish? Or am I wrong
> 
> 
> 
> No you wouldn't need to pay for anything. Storm may open up donations which will allow you to donate money towards the site but that will be optional. Hopefully the renenue we get from ads will be enough to keep the site up and running.
Click to expand...

Yeah, not to mention people who donate get awesome bonuses on VB (a sub-board to themselves, a name color change, bigger avatar size, bigger signature limit, etc.)


----------



## Vooloo

djherorocks said:
			
		

> Well who knows what the future holds. But yes if someone has the opportunity to start making more money by moving over I think we all can afford to lose those virtual tbt bells and start over. After all how many of those virtual bells have been cheated for with multiple accounts?


*looks at bigbadbomber*


----------



## nooky13

reasons

I want change

different


don't want 
lose bells
no pms
AND MANY MORE

HORRIBLE IDEA


----------



## Trent the Paladin

Can't say I'd like the change. Hate vBul really.


----------



## nooky13

PERFECT IDEA

Keep this one, create the other one and poll which one is best


----------



## SamXX

nooky13 said:
			
		

> reasons
> 
> I want change
> 
> different
> 
> 
> don't want
> lose bells
> no pms
> AND MANY MORE
> 
> HORRIBLE IDEA


What are you on about. vB has PMS and we will have a bell system.


----------



## Hiro

SAMwich said:
			
		

> nooky13 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> reasons
> 
> I want change
> 
> different
> 
> 
> don't want
> lose bells
> no pms
> AND MANY MORE
> 
> HORRIBLE IDEA
> 
> 
> 
> What are you on about. vB has PMS and we will have a bell system.
Click to expand...

Euw, vB has PMS?


----------



## SamXX

-Ryan- said:
			
		

> SAMwich said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nooky13 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> reasons
> 
> I want change
> 
> different
> 
> 
> don't want
> lose bells
> no pms
> AND MANY MORE
> 
> HORRIBLE IDEA
> 
> 
> 
> What are you on about. vB has PMS and we will have a bell system.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Euw, vB has PMS?
Click to expand...

PMs then


----------



## Erin14

TBT is going threw puberty!!!!!!!!!!

Anyways leave it how it is. Because this site should be remembered new members join everday if u switch you will lose loads of members and such and such hope u keep It how it is.


----------



## NikoKing

nooky13 said:
			
		

> reasons
> 
> I want change
> 
> different
> 
> 
> don't want
> lose bells
> no pms
> AND MANY MORE
> 
> HORRIBLE IDEA


No PMs?  Vbulletin has a PMing system.
Lose Bells?  Who gives a *censored.2.0*?
Really, have you even gone to a vbulletin board?


----------



## Zex

-Ryan- said:
			
		

> SAMwich said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nooky13 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> reasons
> 
> I want change
> 
> different
> 
> 
> don't want
> lose bells
> no pms
> AND MANY MORE
> 
> HORRIBLE IDEA
> 
> 
> 
> What are you on about. vB has PMS and we will have a bell system.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Euw, vB has PMS?
Click to expand...

I swear I was about to quote and say that!


----------



## nooky13

Erin14 said:
			
		

> TBT is going threw puberty!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Anyways leave it how it is. Because this site should be remembered new members join everday if u switch you will lose loads of members and such and such hope u keep It how it is.


Thankyou


You should create a protest WITHOUT getting a warning

mods tyhink of it as putting ur point accross


----------



## NikoKing

Erin14 said:
			
		

> TBT is going threw puberty!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Anyways leave it how it is. Because this site should be remembered new members join everday if u switch you will lose loads of members and such and such hope u keep It how it is.


New Members will be directed to the new site anyways.   Why keep it as it is?  Change is good sometimes, and not to mention we're talking about vBulletin which is a more advanced and better forum system creator.  I'm not disrespecting your opinion either, you made some good points about whether this change should happen or not which you deserve a cookie for  .


----------



## Zex

nooky13 said:
			
		

> Erin14 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TBT is going threw puberty!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Anyways leave it how it is. Because this site should be remembered new members join everday if u switch you will lose loads of members and such and such hope u keep It how it is.
> 
> 
> 
> Thankyou
> 
> 
> You should create a protest WITHOUT getting a warning
> 
> mods tyhink of it as putting ur point accross
Click to expand...

ay d0ud i don agr3 wit u but it kewl cuz wer gona swith anywayyyss.


----------



## NikoKing

nooky13 said:
			
		

> PERFECT IDEA
> 
> Keep this one, create the other one and poll which one is best


The thing is, VB costs 400 dollars to install and use for the first month.  After that it's like 20 bucks a month.  If we make that site and everyone says we should stick to zetaboards then Jeremy just lost 400 bucks down the hole.


----------



## nooky13

Nikoking said:
			
		

> nooky13 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PERFECT IDEA
> 
> Keep this one, create the other one and poll which one is best
> 
> 
> 
> The thing is, VB costs 400 dollars to install and use for the first month.  After that it's like 20 bucks a month.  If we make that site and everyone says we should stick to zetaboards then Jeremy just lost 400 bucks down the hole.
Click to expand...

then don't move it

Keep zetaboards because (I think) it is free


----------



## Zex

nooky13 said:
			
		

> Nikoking said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nooky13 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PERFECT IDEA
> 
> Keep this one, create the other one and poll which one is best
> 
> 
> 
> The thing is, VB costs 400 dollars to install and use for the first month.  After that it's like 20 bucks a month.  If we make that site and everyone says we should stick to zetaboards then Jeremy just lost 400 bucks down the hole.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> then don't move it
> 
> Keep zetaboards because (I think) it is free
Click to expand...

ZB is free. VB cost a lot more because that's how much better it is.


----------



## NikoKing

nooky13 said:
			
		

> Nikoking said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nooky13 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PERFECT IDEA
> 
> Keep this one, create the other one and poll which one is best
> 
> 
> 
> The thing is, VB costs 400 dollars to install and use for the first month.  After that it's like 20 bucks a month.  If we make that site and everyone says we should stick to zetaboards then Jeremy just lost 400 bucks down the hole.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> then don't move it
> 
> Keep zetaboards because (I think) it is free
Click to expand...

What I mean is, Jeremy doesn't mind paying money for Vbulletin.   What I mean is, he can't go and create it then we just decide on the poll "Oh let's just stick to Zetaboards"  Then Jeremy just lost his money.  If he pays to do Vb then he'll pretty much want to stick with it.  Vbulletin is worth the money, and that's the cheap thing about zetaboards.  It's free, but like I said Jeremy doesn't mind paying to do Vb.


----------



## nooky13

well if there are pms I would like it to change

But I still think it should stay with zetaboards

Paying loads of money

What good does stormcommander get out of it


----------



## Tyler

We're not worried about the money. We'll pay for it, and then we'll make the money back from the ads on the site. We'd be moving from Zetaboards, because we've simply outgrown it. We would not be keeping this site open for people to post, but we'll keep it open for people to see.


----------



## NikoKing

nooky13 said:
			
		

> well if there are pms I would like it to change
> 
> But I still think it should stay with zetaboards
> 
> Paying loads of money
> 
> What good does stormcommander get out of it


A good forum.
Free Domain.
Making some money off the site (a little bit)
Having a full fledged community.
etc.


----------



## Zex

OddCrazyMe said:
			
		

> We're not worried about the money. We'll pay for it, and then we'll make the money back from the ads on the site. We'd be moving from Zetaboards, because we've simply outgrown it. We would not be keeping this site open for people to post, but we'll keep it open for people to see.


Close it down completely so we can do that "TBT in 2009" thing and show this. Only us cool people will know it.


----------



## NikoKing

OddCrazyMe said:
			
		

> We're not worried about the money. We'll pay for it, and then we'll make the money back from the ads on the site. We'd be moving from Zetaboards, because we've simply outgrown it. We would not be keeping this site open for people to post, but we'll keep it open for people to see.


This is what I was trying to say to him xD . "him" being nooky13.


----------



## nooky13

I don't know how long it takes to create but you could post it on new years day

Could there be a tbt commitee plus mods and new mods


----------



## NikoKing

nooky13 said:
			
		

> I don't know how long it takes to create but you could post it on new years day
> 
> Could there be a tbt commitee plus mods and new mods


TBT Committee? I don't know how that will work xD .   I'm sure there will be new staff members, a lot of them don't go on a lot anymore.  Although some do go on often too.


----------



## Jeth

nooky13 said:
			
		

> I don't know how long it takes to create but you could post it on new years day
> 
> Could there be a tbt commitee plus mods and new mods


You won't be mod so don't get happy...


----------



## nooky13

I kind of guessed that


----------



## Tyler

Nikoking said:
			
		

> nooky13 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know how long it takes to create but you could post it on new years day
> 
> Could there be a tbt commitee plus mods and new mods
> 
> 
> 
> TBT Committee? I don't know how that will work xD .   I'm sure there will be new staff members, a lot of them don't go on a lot anymore.  Although some do go on often too.
Click to expand...

Haha.

Not because it's a bad idea, but because TBT used to have committees.

It obviously didn't work, but we still had them.


----------



## nooky13

some staff would have to go

The ones that are hardly ever on like

darthgohan1 and grawr


----------



## MrCrazyDavis

I think it'd be a good idea. And I'm sure there would be new mods, some rarely come on.


----------



## Zex

I dont believe the mods should go, but new mods should be added. Mature and well known people, like Andy or Niko.


----------



## NikoKing

Zexion said:
			
		

> I dont believe the mods should go, but new mods should be added. Mature and well known people, like Andy or Niko.


Not to mention, at the least being active xD .


----------



## Lewis

nooky13 said:
			
		

> some staff would have to go
> 
> The ones that are hardly ever on like
> 
> darthgohan1 and grawr


Shut up, you know nothing. 
How will you go about preventing noobs stealing our names?


----------



## Zex

Lewis said:
			
		

> nooky13 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> some staff would have to go
> 
> The ones that are hardly ever on like
> 
> darthgohan1 and grawr
> 
> 
> 
> Shut up, you know nothing.
> How will you go about preventing noobs stealing our names?
Click to expand...

Don't waste your breath. He never listens.


----------



## NikoKing

Lewis said:
			
		

> nooky13 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> some staff would have to go
> 
> The ones that are hardly ever on like
> 
> darthgohan1 and grawr
> 
> 
> 
> Shut up, you know nothing.
> How will you go about preventing noobs stealing our names?
Click to expand...

Storm will make sure the IP matches the old account on TBT. Also, he said in the 5th page or so he'll make sure no one will take your name or impersonate you.


----------



## Lewis

Nikoking said:
			
		

> Lewis said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nooky13 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> some staff would have to go
> 
> The ones that are hardly ever on like
> 
> darthgohan1 and grawr
> 
> 
> 
> Shut up, you know nothing.
> How will you go about preventing noobs stealing our names?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Storm will make sure the IP matches the old account on TBT. Also, he said in the 5th page or so he'll make sure no one will take your name or impersonate you.
Click to expand...

Good to know.


----------



## PaJami

So, the new site would be starting completely fresh then, correct? Meaning we'd all have to make new accounts and everything? Well, I think the idea seems good. It would be cool to upgrade and get new features.


----------



## Micah

Zexion said:
			
		

> I dont believe the mods should go, but new mods should be added. Mature and well known people, like Andy or Niko.


AndyB and BB would be my top choices.


----------



## SamXX

Comatose2009 said:
			
		

> Zexion said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I dont believe the mods should go, but new mods should be added. Mature and well known people, like Andy or Niko.
> 
> 
> 
> AndyB and BB would be my top choices.
Click to expand...

Definately Andy but I've not really talked to BB so I don't know him well enough.


----------



## Lewis

Al for mod!


----------



## Megamannt125

Nikoking said:
			
		

> Lewis said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nooky13 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> some staff would have to go
> 
> The ones that are hardly ever on like
> 
> darthgohan1 and grawr
> 
> 
> 
> Shut up, you know nothing.
> How will you go about preventing noobs stealing our names?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Storm will make sure the IP matches the old account on TBT. Also, he said in the 5th page or so he'll make sure no one will take your name or impersonate you.
Click to expand...

I was just thinking about that, good to know.


----------



## Tyler

cornman64 said:
			
		

> So, the new site would be starting completely fresh then, correct? Meaning we'd all have to make new accounts and everything? Well, I think the idea seems good. It would be cool to upgrade and get new features.


That's correct.


----------



## Zex

OddCrazyMe said:
			
		

> cornman64 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So, the new site would be starting completely fresh then, correct? Meaning we'd all have to make new accounts and everything? Well, I think the idea seems good. It would be cool to upgrade and get new features.
> 
> 
> 
> That's correct.
Click to expand...

I think thats a really good idea, especially for some people. 

And also, at the new site we should have more than 11 rankings.


----------



## Box-monkey

My favourite fourm is Vbulliten so it would be awesome if it was switched. But we should try and keep as many featureas as possible.


----------



## Conor

Box-monkey said:
			
		

> My favourite fourm is Vbulliten so it would be awesome if it was switched. But we should try and keep as many featureas as possible.


VB has more features than ZB so we don't have to worry about losing any.


----------



## nooky13

I now think that this will b a good idea


----------



## Zex

nooky13 said:
			
		

> I now think that this will b a good idea


Everyone will still hate you.


----------



## nooky13

I know but I will change my act.


I will DO MY BEST not to spam


----------



## Zex

nooky13 said:
			
		

> I know but I will change my act.
> 
> 
> I will DO MY BEST not to spam


wo did u jus nat type lik tis


----------



## nooky13

and spell correctly (AS BEST I CAN)


----------



## Kanye Omari West

Lewis said:
			
		

> Al for mod!


I disagree.

But we won't need new mods in the first year, seeing as 3/4 of members on TBT are spammers/AC noobs who ragequitted.


----------



## Zex

Alecks said:
			
		

> Lewis said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Al for mod!
> 
> 
> 
> I disagree.
> 
> But we won't need new mods in the first year, seeing as 3/4 of members on TBT are spammers/AC noobs who ragequitted.
Click to expand...

Alecks for mod! 

And also Storm, when will this move take place?


----------



## Kanye Omari West

Zexion said:
			
		

> Alecks said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lewis said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Al for mod!
> 
> 
> 
> I disagree.
> 
> But we won't need new mods in the first year, seeing as 3/4 of members on TBT are spammers/AC noobs who ragequitted.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Alecks for mod!
> 
> And also Storm, when will this move take place?
Click to expand...

Me being mod can sometimes be compared to giving a crackhead crack :U


----------



## Garrett x50 cal

Alecks said:
			
		

> Lewis said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Al for mod!
> 
> 
> 
> I disagree.
> 
> But we won't need new mods in the first year, seeing as 3/4 of members on TBT are spammers/AC noobs who ragequitted.
Click to expand...

Why?

He's pretty much the best choice.


----------



## Zex

Alecks said:
			
		

> Zexion said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alecks said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lewis said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Al for mod!
> 
> 
> 
> I disagree.
> 
> But we won't need new mods in the first year, seeing as 3/4 of members on TBT are spammers/AC noobs who ragequitted.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Alecks for mod!
> 
> And also Storm, when will this move take place?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Me being mod can sometimes be compared to giving a crackhead crack :U
Click to expand...

So it would be a nice thing?


----------



## nooky13

It might take a while as stormcommander has to make it


----------



## Conor

nooky13 said:
			
		

> It might take a while as stormcommander has to make it


storm said he could get it done by the end of the year (maybe)


----------



## Kanye Omari West

#Garrett said:
			
		

> Alecks said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lewis said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Al for mod!
> 
> 
> 
> I disagree.
> 
> But we won't need new mods in the first year, seeing as 3/4 of members on TBT are spammers/AC noobs who ragequitted.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why?
> 
> He's pretty much the best choice.
Click to expand...

pr0n thread?
constant off-topic RPing?

@zexion: yeah, really good.  :gyroiddance:


----------



## Zex

Conor said:
			
		

> nooky13 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It might take a while as stormcommander has to make it
> 
> 
> 
> storm said he could get it done by the end of the year (maybe)
Click to expand...

Thats like, 2 months. Right? Im so off date right now. I cant remember *censored.2.0*.


----------



## Conor

Zexion said:
			
		

> Conor said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nooky13 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It might take a while as stormcommander has to make it
> 
> 
> 
> storm said he could get it done by the end of the year (maybe)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thats like, 2 months. Right? Im so off date right now. I cant remember *censored.2.0*.
Click to expand...

About that.


----------



## Zex

Conor said:
			
		

> Zexion said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Conor said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nooky13 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It might take a while as stormcommander has to make it
> 
> 
> 
> storm said he could get it done by the end of the year (maybe)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thats like, 2 months. Right? Im so off date right now. I cant remember *censored.2.0*.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> About that.
Click to expand...

He should start now so it opens on Jan.1 of 2010. It would be easy to remember the date it opened.


----------



## Nic

djherorocks said:
			
		

> Will hacking discussion be allowed unlike on zeta boards?


What do you think?

NO


----------



## Joe

Conor said:
			
		

> nooky13 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It might take a while as stormcommander has to make it
> 
> 
> 
> storm said he could get it done by the end of the year (maybe)
Click to expand...

End of the year? D:

I'm asuming we'll still be on the same paid cPanel, unless a new one.
It only takes like a week or something to get the vB.
Then like 4 hours to upload everything into the host, and like 1 hour to edit config.php
Then like a day to get everything sorted, like all the forum sections. D;


----------



## Bacon Boy

vBulliten WOULD be the best choice. Plus, it would be like a blast from the past. (Wasn't it what Nsiider2 runs on?)


----------



## Trent the Paladin

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> vBulliten WOULD be the best choice. Plus, it would be like a blast from the past. (Wasn't it what Nsiider2 runs on?)


One of them maybe. Too many incarnations to remember. Current one runs on IP. Board which is pretty cool.


----------



## Entei Slider

1.I think it's a good idea.
2.I know Jb would be really mad. Which isnt good. (cmon 35 thousand bells or something all gone to waste).
3.I think all in all its a good idea.


----------



## Micah

roblox said:
			
		

> 1.I think it's a good idea.
> 2.I know Jb would be really mad. Which isnt good. (cmon 35 thousand bells or something all gone to waste).
> 3.I think all in all its a good idea.


Ok, we re-did the bell system before, everyone lost everything, and no one complained. I don't know why everyone's so upset about it.


----------



## Zex

Comatose2009 said:
			
		

> roblox said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1.I think it's a good idea.
> 2.I know Jb would be really mad. Which isnt good. (cmon 35 thousand bells or something all gone to waste).
> 3.I think all in all its a good idea.
> 
> 
> 
> Ok, we re-did the bell system before, everyone lost everything, and no one complained. I don't know why everyone's so upset about it.
Click to expand...

I bet Burrows will freak when he loses his money.


----------



## Trent the Paladin

Comatose2009 said:
			
		

> roblox said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1.I think it's a good idea.
> 2.I know Jb would be really mad. Which isnt good. (cmon 35 thousand bells or something all gone to waste).
> 3.I think all in all its a good idea.
> 
> 
> 
> Ok, we re-did the bell system before, everyone lost everything, and no one complained. I don't know why everyone's so upset about it.
Click to expand...

CUZ WE SPEND DA BELLZ ON STUFF LIKE... LIKE..

owait.


----------



## -Aaron

Zexion said:
			
		

> Comatose2009 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> roblox said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1.I think it's a good idea.
> 2.I know Jb would be really mad. Which isnt good. (cmon 35 thousand bells or something all gone to waste).
> 3.I think all in all its a good idea.
> 
> 
> 
> Ok, we re-did the bell system before, everyone lost everything, and no one complained. I don't know why everyone's so upset about it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I bet Burrows will freak when he loses his money.
Click to expand...

He already is.


----------



## Bacon Boy

Tom said:
			
		

> Bacon Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> vBulliten WOULD be the best choice. Plus, it would be like a blast from the past. (Wasn't it what Nsiider2 runs on?)
> 
> 
> 
> One of them maybe. Too many incarnations to remember. Current one runs on IP. Board which is pretty cool.
Click to expand...

Must have been a pain in the ass to move that thing. So many posts and memories there...


----------



## AnimalCrossingcool

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> Tom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bacon Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> vBulliten WOULD be the best choice. Plus, it would be like a blast from the past. (Wasn't it what Nsiider2 runs on?)
> 
> 
> 
> One of them maybe. Too many incarnations to remember. Current one runs on IP. Board which is pretty cool.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Must have been a pain in the ass to move that thing. So many posts and memories there...
Click to expand...

I know...


----------



## Garrett x50 cal

Alecks said:
			
		

> #Garrett said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alecks said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lewis said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Al for mod!
> 
> 
> 
> I disagree.
> 
> But we won't need new mods in the first year, seeing as 3/4 of members on TBT are spammers/AC noobs who ragequitted.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why?
> 
> He's pretty much the best choice.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> pr0n thread?
> constant off-topic RPing?
> 
> @zexion: yeah, really good.  :gyroiddance:
Click to expand...

He has a porn thread? wtf?

If made a mod i'm sure BB would act more mature like he can and wouldn't Off-topic RP as much.


----------



## Thunder

nooky13 said:
			
		

> reasons
> 
> I want change
> 
> different
> 
> 
> don't want
> lose bells
> no pms
> AND MANY MORE
> 
> HORRIBLE IDEA


Didn't Webmaster disagree with the change too? /randomthought. More proof to Web being an alt? Hmmmmm...


----------



## Garrett x50 cal

Master Crash said:
			
		

> nooky13 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> reasons
> 
> I want change
> 
> different
> 
> 
> don't want
> lose bells
> no pms
> AND MANY MORE
> 
> HORRIBLE IDEA
> 
> 
> 
> Didn't Webmaster disagree with the change too? /randomthought. More proof to Web being an alt? Hmmmmm...
Click to expand...

It's also possible there are 2 morons of The Bell Tree.


----------



## Bacon Boy

#Garrett said:
			
		

> Alecks said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> #Garrett said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alecks said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lewis said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Al for mod!
> 
> 
> 
> I disagree.
> 
> But we won't need new mods in the first year, seeing as 3/4 of members on TBT are spammers/AC noobs who ragequitted.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why?
> 
> He's pretty much the best choice.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> pr0n thread?
> constant off-topic RPing?
> 
> @zexion: yeah, really good.  :gyroiddance:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He has a porn thread? wtf?
> 
> If made a mod i'm sure BB would act more mature like he can and wouldn't Off-topic RP as much.
Click to expand...

I only RP when I get hyper as hell and I know that I can tone it down. Lol, the woods. But still, I probably wouldn't be doing stuff like that. I'd hover.


----------



## Thunder

#Garrett said:
			
		

> Master Crash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nooky13 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> reasons
> 
> I want change
> 
> different
> 
> 
> don't want
> lose bells
> no pms
> AND MANY MORE
> 
> HORRIBLE IDEA
> 
> 
> 
> Didn't Webmaster disagree with the change too? /randomthought. More proof to Web being an alt? Hmmmmm...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's also possible there are 2 morons of The Bell Tree.
Click to expand...

Troo. But i was just bringing up an old topic that Travis made.


----------



## Kanye Omari West

Master Crash said:
			
		

> nooky13 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> reasons
> 
> I want change
> 
> different
> 
> 
> don't want
> lose bells
> no pms
> AND MANY MORE
> 
> HORRIBLE IDEA
> 
> 
> 
> Didn't Webmaster disagree with the change too? /randomthought. More proof to Web being an alt? Hmmmmm...
Click to expand...

i say he's an alt for archy.

@bb: done damage


----------



## Bacon Boy

Alecks said:
			
		

> Master Crash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nooky13 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> reasons
> 
> I want change
> 
> different
> 
> 
> don't want
> lose bells
> no pms
> AND MANY MORE
> 
> HORRIBLE IDEA
> 
> 
> 
> Didn't Webmaster disagree with the change too? /randomthought. More proof to Web being an alt? Hmmmmm...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> i say he's an alt for archy.
> 
> @bb: done damage
Click to expand...

huh?

Your lack of articles confuses me.


----------



## Trent the Paladin

Tom slyly inserts an Ad.

Tom for TeeBeeTee Mod! Change you can almost believe in!


----------



## Lewis

Tom said:
			
		

> Tom slyly inserts an Ad.
> 
> Tom for TeeBeeTee Mod! Change you can almost believe in!


I second this!


----------



## Zex

Tom said:
			
		

> Tom slyly inserts an Ad.
> 
> Tom for TeeBeeTee Mod! Change you can almost believe in!


I know I keep bringing up things like "_____ should be mod" and all but, I actually think you would make a very good mod. 

I give you my vote.


----------



## Lewis

3 votes, Congratulations Tom is the new mod!


----------



## Ciaran

I think web master might be an alt account I made unconciosly */random rambling*

But, yeah, move the forum make me a mod [insert rest of usual post here]


----------



## NikoKing

From what I hear, there are a few members being recommended for mods.  Of course, I'm not sure who they even are, but that's all I know.


----------



## bittermeat

You will have an unlikely chance of becoming a mod if you keep asking.
There are some members here who do deserve those spots.

>_<


----------



## Pear

bittermeat said:
			
		

> You will have an unlikely chance of becoming a mod if you keep asking.
> There are some members here who do deserve those spots.
> 
> >_<


Like me, of course. xD


----------



## Trent the Paladin

bittermeat said:
			
		

> You will have an unlikely chance of becoming a mod if you keep asking.
> There are some members here who do deserve those spots.
> 
> >_<


Yeah. Definitely a couple of other members who'd do fine as a Moderator.Niko perhaps?


----------



## Pear

Tom said:
			
		

> bittermeat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You will have an unlikely chance of becoming a mod if you keep asking.
> There are some members here who do deserve those spots.
> 
> >_<
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah. Definitely a couple of other members who'd do fine as a Moderator.Niko perhaps?
Click to expand...

Pootman? Too bad he's not that active.


----------



## «Jack»

pear40 said:
			
		

> Tom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bittermeat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You will have an unlikely chance of becoming a mod if you keep asking.
> There are some members here who do deserve those spots.
> 
> >_<
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah. Definitely a couple of other members who'd do fine as a Moderator.Niko perhaps?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Pootman? Too bad he's not that active.
Click to expand...

It would be awesome if they made someone who made like one post in 2005 a mod.


----------



## Pear

http://forums.the-bell-tree.com/profile/67410/
I vote this guy for mod.


----------



## NikoKing

pear40 said:
			
		

> http://forums.the-bell-tree.com/profile/67410/
> I vote this guy for mod.


----------



## «Jack»

Nikoking said:
			
		

> pear40 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://forums.the-bell-tree.com/profile/67410/
> I vote this guy for mod.
Click to expand...

Amen.


----------



## Miss Chibi

I give this new vB forum idea a thumbs up.


----------



## MasterM64

I like this idea but, I think it could cause a lot of people to leave because a lot of people don't like to change.


----------



## Lewis

MasterM64 said:
			
		

> I like this idea but, I think it could cause a lot of people to leave because a lot of people don't like to change.


But in some cases like this, change it better.


----------



## Bacon Boy

I'd vote fer Tom.


----------



## «Jack»

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> I'd vote fer Tom.


No. Vote for MSHRMBIRDO.


----------



## Tyler

Alright, we're here to discuss to possible upgrades, not future mods. Let's stay on topic.


----------



## Bacon Boy

OddCrazyMe said:
			
		

> Alright, we're here to discuss to possible upgrades, not future mods. Let's stay on topic.


Future mods ARE possible upgrades.  And OCM, delete the spam thread pl0z. :O


----------



## Rockman!

OddCrazyMe said:
			
		

> future mods.


<small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small>Me.</small></small></small></small></small></small></small></small></small>

So, will the skins be better?
Much better?


----------



## merinda!

*Will we still be able to use the Arcade? Or the IRC?*


----------



## -Aaron

All I can say is, I can't wait to move. 
Al those new possibilities and new experiences...possibly even new boards.
/fantasizesmoar.


----------



## ! AlainLeGrand !

I WANT THE NEW FORUM NOW ITS GONNA BE SO HAWT AND SEXY AND FUN !


----------



## Lewis

Blue_Alain said:
			
		

> I WANT THE NEW FORUM NOW ITS GONNA BE SO HAWT AND SEXY AND FUN !


Mmm..


----------



## Micah

Blue_Alain said:
			
		

> I WANT THE NEW FORUM NOW ITS GONNA BE SO HAWT AND SEXY AND FUN !


Gettin' down and dirty with Vbulletin...


----------



## ! AlainLeGrand !

Comatose2009 said:
			
		

> Blue_Alain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I WANT THE NEW FORUM NOW ITS GONNA BE SO HAWT AND SEXY AND FUN !
> 
> 
> 
> Gettin' down and dirty with Vbulletin...
Click to expand...

Yes , thats my way  :gyroidsideways:


----------



## Bacon Boy

This new forum has ENDLESS POSSIBILITIES!

http://www.youtube.com/v/Td1XgkybCdo


----------



## cornymikey

will it basically be the same layout? and will you get to keep the website name?


----------



## Deleted User

Yes, moving to a new forum would sound more enjoyable than staying with Zetaboards.


----------



## fabiolovessunate

I think I should have some say in this matter.

If a new forum is created, and this place is forgotten, God as my witness, I will have a conniption fit.

I know, 90% of you people are newer members, and don't give a *censored.3.0* either way, but I've been here longer than 98% of everyone, and I do.


----------



## Micah

fabiolovessunate said:
			
		

> I think I should have some say in this matter.
> 
> If a new forum is created, and this place is forgotten, God as my witness, I will have a conniption fit.


This place will never be forgotten. I will not let that happen.


----------



## sunate

Wow seems like eveyones cutting a flip over this. Everyone should calm down and not spam and ***** out. TBT has gotten really big and ZB is making all the profit from it, we need to move on to the next chapter in TBT'S book. For one idk why you all keep talking about new mods, really wouldn't matter because storm doesn't just choose anyone, also would you all cut storm a break and be supportive he works really hard to give everyone the best fourms experience they can get.


----------



## NikoKing

OddCrazyMe said:
			
		

> Nikoking said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nooky13 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know how long it takes to create but you could post it on new years day
> 
> Could there be a tbt commitee plus mods and new mods
> 
> 
> 
> TBT Committee? I don't know how that will work xD .   I'm sure there will be new staff members, a lot of them don't go on a lot anymore.  Although some do go on often too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Haha.
> 
> Not because it's a bad idea, but because TBT used to have committees.
> 
> It obviously didn't work, but we still had them.
Click to expand...

http://forums.the-bell-tree.com?topic=241873/1/

Thank you bot guest xD .


----------



## Zex

Nikoking said:
			
		

> From what I hear, there are a few members being recommended for mods.  Of course, I'm not sure who they even are, but that's all I know.


Ones you.


----------



## Tyeforce

NOT vBULLETIN. Besides, you'd lose _everything_. Threads, post count, users... _Everything_. But if we are moving, I'd suggest building your own forums from scratch. But you'd still lose everything, because Zetaboards doesn't give you database access.


----------



## Nigel

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> NOT vBULLETIN. Besides, you'd lose _everything_. Threads, post count, users... _Everything_. But if we are moving, I'd suggest building your own forums from scratch. But you'd still lose everything, because Zetaboards doesn't give you database access.


No because none of us know PHP, and look how long it takes DL to do anything with their forum. There hasnt been any updates in months.


----------



## Tyeforce

Nigel91 said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NOT vBULLETIN. Besides, you'd lose _everything_. Threads, post count, users... _Everything_. But if we are moving, I'd suggest building your own forums from scratch. But you'd still lose everything, because Zetaboards doesn't give you database access.
> 
> 
> 
> No because none of us know PHP, and look how long it takes DL to do anything with their forum. There hasnt been any updates in months.
Click to expand...

DL hasn't had any updates in so long because Andrew was pretty much the only person who worked on the site, and he's not helping with it anymore. He's busy working on a website for me right now, anyway. =3


----------



## Joe

Nigel91 said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NOT vBULLETIN. Besides, you'd lose _everything_. Threads, post count, users... _Everything_. But if we are moving, I'd suggest building your own forums from scratch. But you'd still lose everything, because Zetaboards doesn't give you database access.
> 
> 
> 
> No because none of us know PHP, and look how long it takes DL to do anything with their forum. There hasnt been any updates in months.
Click to expand...

Lolwut?
I know PHP. :3


----------



## Nigel

Joe said:
			
		

> Nigel91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NOT vBULLETIN. Besides, you'd lose _everything_. Threads, post count, users... _Everything_. But if we are moving, I'd suggest building your own forums from scratch. But you'd still lose everything, because Zetaboards doesn't give you database access.
> 
> 
> 
> No because none of us know PHP, and look how long it takes DL to do anything with their forum. There hasnt been any updates in months.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lolwut?
> I know PHP. :3
Click to expand...

im talking about staff and i bet you dont know nearly enough to be able to code a forum/


----------



## Joe

Nigel91 said:
			
		

> Joe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nigel91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NOT vBULLETIN. Besides, you'd lose _everything_. Threads, post count, users... _Everything_. But if we are moving, I'd suggest building your own forums from scratch. But you'd still lose everything, because Zetaboards doesn't give you database access.
> 
> 
> 
> No because none of us know PHP, and look how long it takes DL to do anything with their forum. There hasnt been any updates in months.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lolwut?
> I know PHP. :3
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> im talking about staff and i bet you dont know nearly enough to be able to code a forum/
Click to expand...

I have my own vB Forum.

Threads: 13,550, Posts: 167,796, Members: 9,869
Welcome to our newest member, CisyShoottcit
Today Top Poster: JoHnNy (41) 


-
:]


----------



## Nigel

Joe said:
			
		

> Nigel91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Joe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nigel91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NOT vBULLETIN. Besides, you'd lose _everything_. Threads, post count, users... _Everything_. But if we are moving, I'd suggest building your own forums from scratch. But you'd still lose everything, because Zetaboards doesn't give you database access.
> 
> 
> 
> No because none of us know PHP, and look how long it takes DL to do anything with their forum. There hasnt been any updates in months.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lolwut?
> I know PHP. :3
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> im talking about staff and i bet you dont know nearly enough to be able to code a forum/
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have my own vB Forum.
> 
> Threads: 13,550, Posts: 167,796, Members: 9,869
> Welcome to our newest member, CisyShoottcit
> Today Top Poster: JoHnNy (41)
> 
> 
> -
> :]
Click to expand...

Exactly, so you didn't code it.


----------



## Joe

Nigel91 said:
			
		

> Joe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nigel91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Joe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nigel91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep_everything_. Threads, post count, users... _Everything_
> 
> 
> 
> Lolwut?
> I know PHP. :3
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> im talking about staff and i bet you dont know nearly enough to be able to code a forum/
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have my own vB Forum.
> 
> Threads: 13,550, Posts: 167,796, Members: 9,869
> Welcome to our newest member, CisyShoottcit
> Today Top Poster: JoHnNy (41)
> 
> 
> -
> :]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Exactly, so you didn't code it.
Click to expand...

Well, I dind't code from scratch.
But I did code a few thing's on it. Well a lot of things.


----------



## Sporge27

Nigel91 said:
			
		

> Joe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nigel91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NOT vBULLETIN. Besides, you'd lose _everything_. Threads, post count, users... _Everything_. But if we are moving, I'd suggest building your own forums from scratch. But you'd still lose everything, because Zetaboards doesn't give you database access.
> 
> 
> 
> No because none of us know PHP, and look how long it takes DL to do anything with their forum. There hasnt been any updates in months.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lolwut?
> I know PHP. :3
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> im talking about staff and i bet you dont know nearly enough to be able to code a forum/
Click to expand...

:-( I might not have done PHP before, but I am a comp sci major and I am certain I could adapt to it....  just no one ever asks me to help out on thing like that here....


----------



## coffeebean!

It's fine. If you change it I will haunt you in your dreams.


----------



## Jas0n

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> It's fine. If you change it I will haunt you in your dreams.


If it doesn't change due to you haunting Storm in his dreams, I will murder you in your dreams


----------



## Entei Slider

So back on topic.
How far is this from  the official decision to move?


----------



## Clanklus

Woah im glad this is going on now before i got up to 100 post.

And i like the idea of moving


----------



## Palad][n

Changing forums would be like losing all this info, and all the bells too??? Well, Imo, its not that good of an option


----------



## -Aaron

Who here actually cares about the Bells?


----------



## Jas0n

TravisTouchdown said:
			
		

> Who here actually cares about the Bells?


JasonBurrows.


----------



## Micah

Jas0n said:
			
		

> TravisTouchdown said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Who here actually cares about the Bells?
> 
> 
> 
> JasonBurrows.
Click to expand...

Besides him.


----------



## Ricano

Comatose2009 said:
			
		

> Jas0n said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TravisTouchdown said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Who here actually cares about the Bells?
> 
> 
> 
> JasonBurrows.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Besides him.
Click to expand...

BasonJurrows.


----------



## Trent the Paladin

Comatose2009 said:
			
		

> Jas0n said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TravisTouchdown said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Who here actually cares about the Bells?
> 
> 
> 
> JasonBurrows.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Besides him.
Click to expand...

JasonBurrow.


----------



## Numner

TravisTouchdown said:
			
		

> Who here actually cares about the Bells?


People who buy and sell gfx and such

And JasonBurrows


----------



## muffun

Still don't understand why we have Bells.


----------



## Jas0n

#karma said:
			
		

> Still don't understand why we have Bells.


Me either, they're pointless and do nothing - if anything they ruin the animal crossing economy.

Atleast if we moved to vB we could use them to purchase name colours and things like that.


----------



## Trent the Paladin

Jas0n said:
			
		

> #karma said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Still don't understand why we have Bells.
> 
> 
> 
> Me either, they're pointless and do nothing - if anything they ruin the animal crossing economy.
> 
> Atleast if we moved to vB we could use them to purchase name colours and things like that.
Click to expand...

You know, Storm kept promising us a "shop" for things like that. What shop? >.>


----------



## bittermeat

Jas0n said:
			
		

> Atleast if we moved to vB we could use them to purchase name colours and things like that.


That would be awesome. 
I'm tired of the ranks, it would be nice if we could pick our colors and stuff.


----------



## John102

Well, this is fine with me, as long as you keep this forum open. Um, I would like to receive some kind of rank or something at the new forum to show that I contributed here...


----------



## Tyeforce

I really think you should wait until Zetaboards allows database access (if they ever do) to move, because I don't think the majority of the users here would want all their posts and everything gone for good. Or you could wait until...never mind, I have to keep it secret. =3


----------



## Nic

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> I really think you should wait until Zetaboards allows database access (if they ever do) to move, because I don't think the majority of the users here would want all their posts and everything gone for good. Or you could wait until...never mind, I have to keep it secret. =3


YEAH THEY SHOULD HAVE BF SECTION <333 =3333 LULZ SJ <3

No but seriously what is the secret?


----------



## Tyeforce

Mr_Hobo said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I really think you should wait until Zetaboards allows database access (if they ever do) to move, because I don't think the majority of the users here would want all their posts and everything gone for good. Or you could wait until...never mind, I have to keep it secret. =3
> 
> 
> 
> YEAH THEY SHOULD HAVE BF SECTION <333 =3333 LULZ SJ <3
> 
> No but seriously what is the secret?
Click to expand...

If it wasn't a secret I would've said it. Let's just say it's a little project my boyfriend is working on. Well, big project. Really big. But that's all I can say. He wants to keep it secret until the time is right. =3


----------



## Nic

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Mr_Hobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I really think you should wait until Zetaboards allows database access (if they ever do) to move, because I don't think the majority of the users here would want all their posts and everything gone for good. Or you could wait until...never mind, I have to keep it secret. =3
> 
> 
> 
> YEAH THEY SHOULD HAVE BF SECTION <333 =3333 LULZ SJ <3
> 
> No but seriously what is the secret?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If it wasn't a secret I would've said it. Let's just say it's a little project my boyfriend is working on. Well, big project. Really big...
Click to expand...

A big *censored.8.1*?


----------



## Tyeforce

Mr_Hobo said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mr_Hobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I really think you should wait until Zetaboards allows database access (if they ever do) to move, because I don't think the majority of the users here would want all their posts and everything gone for good. Or you could wait until...never mind, I have to keep it secret. =3
> 
> 
> 
> YEAH THEY SHOULD HAVE BF SECTION <333 =3333 LULZ SJ <3
> 
> No but seriously what is the secret?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If it wasn't a secret I would've said it. Let's just say it's a little project my boyfriend is working on. Well, big project. Really big...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A big *censored.8.1*?
Click to expand...

>_>

It has to do with web development, but that's all I can say. He and I are both really excited about it. ^_^


----------



## Nic

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Mr_Hobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mr_Hobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I really think you should wait until Zetaboards allows database access (if they ever do) to move, because I don't think the majority of the users here would want all their posts and everything gone for good. Or you could wait until...never mind, I have to keep it secret. =3
> 
> 
> 
> YEAH THEY SHOULD HAVE BF SECTION <333 =3333 LULZ SJ <3
> 
> No but seriously what is the secret?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If it wasn't a secret I would've said it. Let's just say it's a little project my boyfriend is working on. Well, big project. Really big...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A big *censored.8.1*?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> >_>
> 
> It has to do with web development, but that's all I can say. He and I are both really excited about it. ^_^
Click to expand...

It's not bad homie. Let the words flow out.


----------



## Tyeforce

Mr_Hobo said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mr_Hobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mr_Hobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> If it wasn't a secret I would've said it. Let's just say it's a little project my boyfriend is working on. Well, big project. Really big...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A big *censored.8.1*?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> >_>
> 
> It has to do with web development, but that's all I can say. He and I are both really excited about it. ^_^
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's not bad homie. Let the words flow out.
Click to expand...

I'm not saying a thing. Most of you here wouldn't have a use for it, anyway. But it will be very useful for people like Storm.


----------



## Tails-Doll29

I wouldn't want TBT to move, I like it how it is now!


----------



## Nigel

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Mr_Hobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I really think you should wait until Zetaboards allows database access (if they ever do) to move, because I don't think the majority of the users here would want all their posts and everything gone for good. Or you could wait until...never mind, I have to keep it secret. =3
> 
> 
> 
> YEAH THEY SHOULD HAVE BF SECTION <333 =3333 LULZ SJ <3
> 
> No but seriously what is the secret?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If it wasn't a secret I would've said it. Let's just say it's a little project my boyfriend is working on. Well, big project. Really big. But that's all I can say. He wants to keep it secret until the time is right. =3
Click to expand...

Hmm, lemme guess. his own forum software for people to create forums with?


----------



## Tails-Doll29

I've done VB (Premium) whatever it's called, and it's not as good as it's made out to be, I prefer Zetaboards Premium.


----------



## Jeremy

Tails-Doll29 said:
			
		

> I've done VB (Premium) whatever it's called, and it's not as good as it's made out to be, I prefer Zetaboards Premium.


Zetaboards Premium is essentially the same as regular ZetaBoards.  I've never heard of vB Premium, but like I said, we would be using 4.0, not 3.x.


----------



## JasonBurrows

stormcommander said:
			
		

> Tails-Doll29 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've done VB (Premium) whatever it's called, and it's not as good as it's made out to be, I prefer Zetaboards Premium.
> 
> 
> 
> Zetaboards Premium is essentially the same as regular ZetaBoards.  I've never heard of vB Premium, but like I said, we would be using 4.0, not 3.x.
Click to expand...

I have to agree with Tails-Doll29 stormcommander.


----------



## Tyeforce

Nigel91 said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mr_Hobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I really think you should wait until Zetaboards allows database access (if they ever do) to move, because I don't think the majority of the users here would want all their posts and everything gone for good. Or you could wait until...never mind, I have to keep it secret. =3
> 
> 
> 
> YEAH THEY SHOULD HAVE BF SECTION <333 =3333 LULZ SJ <3
> 
> No but seriously what is the secret?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If it wasn't a secret I would've said it. Let's just say it's a little project my boyfriend is working on. Well, big project. Really big. But that's all I can say. He wants to keep it secret until the time is right. =3
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hmm, lemme guess. his own forum software for people to create forums with?
Click to expand...

I'm still not telling. =3 That would be pretty awesome, though. You'll just have to wait to see what it is. ^^


----------



## Jas0n

JasonBurrows said:
			
		

> stormcommander said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tails-Doll29 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've done VB (Premium) whatever it's called, and it's not as good as it's made out to be, I prefer Zetaboards Premium.
> 
> 
> 
> Zetaboards Premium is essentially the same as regular ZetaBoards.  I've never heard of vB Premium, but like I said, we would be using 4.0, not 3.x.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have to agree with Tails-Doll29 stormcommander.
Click to expand...

You don't even know the difference, you just want to keep your bells :/


----------



## JasonBurrows

Jas0n said:
			
		

> JasonBurrows said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> stormcommander said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tails-Doll29 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've done VB (Premium) whatever it's called, and it's not as good as it's made out to be, I prefer Zetaboards Premium.
> 
> 
> 
> Zetaboards Premium is essentially the same as regular ZetaBoards.  I've never heard of vB Premium, but like I said, we would be using 4.0, not 3.x.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have to agree with Tails-Doll29 stormcommander.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You don't even know the difference, you just want to keep your bells :/
Click to expand...

Actually...

I can get FREE Graphic Requests, so I have no need of TBT Bells, but I'm keeping them anyway Jas0n.

End of conversation, I will not be viewing this topic again.


----------



## Ricano

JasonBurrows said:
			
		

> Jas0n said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JasonBurrows said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> stormcommander said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tails-Doll29 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've done VB (Premium) whatever it's called, and it's not as good as it's made out to be, I prefer Zetaboards Premium.
> 
> 
> 
> Zetaboards Premium is essentially the same as regular ZetaBoards.  I've never heard of vB Premium, but like I said, we would be using 4.0, not 3.x.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have to agree with Tails-Doll29 stormcommander.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You don't even know the difference, you just want to keep your bells :/
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Actually...
> 
> I can get FREE Graphic Requests, so I have no need of TBT Bells, but I'm keeping them anyway Jas0n.
> 
> End of conversation, I will not be viewing this topic again.
Click to expand...

Good reason there.

And, I say change is better. It's been here for 5 years already, and a change might be nice :-D


----------



## Tails-Doll29

Yeah, as much as change is good, but I like TBT how it is now ricano4life.

If stormcommander closed down this forum, a lot of history will just be sat there doing nothing, not getting replied to, it's a lot to just close and leave...

That's my opinion.


----------



## Prof Gallows

Tails-Doll29 said:
			
		

> Yeah, as much as change is good, but I like TBT how it is now ricano4life.
> 
> If stormcommander closed down this forum, a lot of history will just be sat there doing nothing, not getting replied to, it's a lot to just close and leave...
> 
> That's my opinion.


Who cares about all the old stuff?

If it were moved, there would be more, newer stuff people could reply to.
It's not a lot to just close and leave, it's a lot worth dumping to change.


----------



## -Aaron

Tails-Doll29 said:
			
		

> Yeah, as much as change is good, but I like TBT how it is now ricano4life.
> 
> If stormcommander closed down this forum, *a lot of history will just be sat there doing nothing, not getting replied to*, it's a lot to just close and leave...
> 
> That's my opinion.


That's the purpose of a place called a museum. You visit it, wonder on what it offers, leave then move on and maybe come back when you get another nostalgia attack.


----------



## Lewis

You better make sure chaps like me get a PM before the new forum opens because I want a good old Member #.


----------

